# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Religjionozi, dhe ungjilli i Krishtit.

## deshmuesi

Mar shkas qe te sjell kete shkrim, ne lidhje me Ungjillin e Krishtit, dhe mesimit tejet te gabuar qe religjioni sjell. Tek letra e Galatasve:1:6-9 Pali thote: 

 " Çuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit, në një ungjill tjetër, 7 i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit. 8 Por, edhe sikur ne ose një engjëll i qiellit t’ju predikonte një ungjill të ndryshëm nga ai që ju kemi predikuar, qoftë i mallkuar. 9 Ashtu si e thamë më përpara, po e them përsëri: Në qoftë se dikush ju predikon një ungjill tjetër nga ai që keni marrë, qoftë i mallkuar."

Sic e shohim, tendenca per te shtremberuar ungjillin e Krishtit, ka nisur qysh ne fillimet e hershme te kishes, ku protogonist mbetet influenca e religjionit. Por le te bejme disa ballafaqime, per te pare konkretisht se si religjioni perpiqet te shtremberoje ungjillin e Krishtit. Ja cfar shkruan nje religjionoz, ne nje nga faqet e religjionit te krishtere.

 " Para vdekjes së saj, ajo ( Marija) mundi që tu jepte lamtumirën të gjithë Apostujve përveç Thomait. Sipas vetë dëshirës së saj, Virgjëresha u varros në Kopshtin e Gethsemanisë, ku preheshin edhe dy prindërit e saj Joakim dhe Anna. Thomai arriti në Jeruzalem pas 3 ditësh nga dita e varrimit dhe shprehu një dëshirë të madhe për të parë eshtrat e Theotokos për herë të fundit. Kur varri u hap, trupi i Nënës së Bekuar nuk ishte ne varr! Teksa Apostujt e ulur në darkë atë mbremje po vrisnin mendjen mbi atë që ndodhi, dëgjuan zëra të ëmbël engjëllorë. Kur i ngritën sytë lart, panë një vegim të Nënës së Zotit të mbuluar nga vezullimi i lavdisë qiellore. Fjalët që ajo u tha Apostujve, duhet të shihen si një ngushëllim i madh për të gjithë ne: GËZONI! UNË JAM ME JU GJITHMONË, DHE DO TË LUTEM PËR JU PARA ZOTIT! 

 Duhet thene se, nje mesim i tille nuk vjen nga ungjilli i Krishtit dhe as nga mesimi i apsotujve. Pra eshte kryekeput nje mesim i tradites religjionoze, qe mendohet se i perket shekullit te 6-7-te. Sic thashe edhe me siper, qellimi i religjionit ne thlb eshte tradita dhe influnca teritoriale. Pra Religjioni nxit dhe lufton per te rritur influencen e tij ne aspektin teritorial dhe numeror, ai perdor cdo mejt, deri dhe ne ate luftarak, per te arritur qellimet e tij. Religjioni eshte nje fasade e jashtme e nje fetarizmi jo simbas fese se gjalle ,por simbas "kostumit" fetar .Perpara se te bej nje shpjegim te vargut qe kam sjelle nga ky religjionoz, me duhet te them se,  nese shohim kishen e hershme me apsotujt, shohim se e vetmja teme predikimi ishte Krishti dhe ungjilli i Krishtit. Kisha e hershme nuk ishte nje lloj institucioni qe perkrahej nga qeveria apo dhe mbrohej nga qeveria. Perkundrazi, kisha sulmohej dhe perndiqej nga qeverite dhe bota. Kjo sepse Jezusi ju paratha apsotujve te tij se, juve do tju perndjekin ne bote ashtu si mua... bota nuk ju do, sepse nuk jeni nga bota... kush do boten eshte ne armiqesi me Perendine.. Pra te gjitha keto fjale te Jezusit jane nje mesim dhe nje fakt  i gjalle, duke na treguar ne te krishtereve,  se kush duhet te jete  pozita dhe qendrimi yne ne mardhenie me boten. Por cfar ndodh sot? Kisha religjionoze sot, eshte kthyer ne nje institucion si ai i botes, ku eshte kopjuar dhe imituar plotesisht simbas botes. Me shpalljen e fese krishtere si nje fe zyrtare, ku cdo kush do te quhej i krishtere, pavaresisht besonte apo jo, ( dmth dhe grure dhe egjer njesoj), Bota arriti te ngrere nje RELIGJION, te veshur me nje "kostum" fetar, "placka" e te cilit permban disa regulla, ligje dhe tradita fetare. Pra  nje istitucion, qe ne imitim eshte si bota, me zyra, me prona, me biznese, me rroga, me presidente e sekretare, me kompjutera e rogetare.  Ky eshte sot institucioni, qe pretendon se eshte kisha e Krishtit dhe e apostujve, e cila eshte aktive ne jeten politike, e ftuar ne darka e dreka qeveritare dhe religjionesh, qe rend pa pushim dhe shpenzon gjithshka per paqen e botes, per te cilin Jezusi na tha: nuk ju jap paqen si e jep bota, por PAQEN TIME.  Influenca e religjionit kishtar sot ne bote eshte rritur ne permasa te frikshme, ku ndjekesit adhurojne  udheheqesit  e tyre, deri ne marezi;
  Shikoni si thote religjionozi? 

  " Para vdekjes së saj, ajo ( Marija) mundi që tu jepte lamtumirën të gjithë Apostujve përveç Thomait. Sipas vetë dëshirës së saj, Virgjëresha u varros në Kopshtin e Gethsemanisë, ku preheshin edhe dy prindërit e saj Joakim dhe Anna. Thomai arriti në Jeruzalem pas 3 ditësh nga dita e varrimit dhe shprehu një dëshirë të madhe për të parë eshtrat e Theotokos për herë të fundit. Kur varri u hap, trupi i Nënës së Bekuar nuk ishte ne varr! Teksa Apostujt e ulur në darkë atë mbremje po vrisnin mendjen mbi atë që ndodhi, dëgjuan zëra të ëmbël engjëllorë. Kur i ngritën sytë lart, panë një vegim të Nënës së Zotit të mbuluar nga vezullimi i lavdisë qiellore. Fjalët që ajo u tha Apostujve, duhet të shihen si një ngushëllim i madh për të gjithë ne: GËZONI! UNË JAM ME JU GJITHMONË, DHE DO TË LUTEM PËR JU PARA ZOTIT! 

 A thua se apsotujt, ishin ende ne kohen kur nuk kuptonin fjalet dhe mrekullite qe bente Jezusi, i cili i quante ata, bespaket?  Pra rreth 15vjet me vone, ata u "cuditen" mbi ate qe kishte ndodhur!  Tek libri i veprave na pershkruhet ne detaje se si Pjetri u perdor nga Zoti per te gjallur nje te vdekur, apo ku Pali ngjalli djalin qe ra nga dritarja, dhe  te mendosh se keta apsotujt, "haruan" te na jepin Ringjalljen (simbasreligjionit)  te Zonjes Mari??  Ceshtja nuk qednron ketu, ajo eshte me e thelle se kaq. Religjioni ne qender ka influencen dhe grumbullimin e sa me shume ndjekesve te tij.  Religjionet  e ngrene figuren e Zonjes Mari, deri ne adhurim te saj, duke bere nje paralelizem midis saj dhe Krishtit.  Kete e shohim qarte edhe ketu. Ashtu si Jezusi u ringjall pas tri ditesh, po keshtu, simbas religjionit,  u ngjall edhe Maria. Ashtu si Jezusi ju tha dishepujve te tij, dmth kishes, une jam deri ne fund me ju, po keshtu simbas religjionit, edhe Maria tha: GËZONI! UNË JAM ME JU GJITHMONË, DHE DO TË LUTEM PËR JU PARA ZOTIT! Pra sci shihet, kemi nje parlelizem, midis Zotit dhe njeriut, te cilin mesimi i gjalle i ungjillit te Krishtit e quan nje mesim te rem.

 Religjionozi thote:

 "Ashtu si "Pashka e Madhe", Ringjallja e Krishtit, që bie zakonisht në pranverë, edhe "Pashka e verës" është një gërshetim i dhimbjes së kthyer në gëzim. Si Jisu Krishti, edhe Virgjëresha Mari u ringjallën dhe lanë pas varre bosh.Kjo duhet të mbushi me shpresë dhe ngazëllim të gjithë besimtarët e krishterë."

 Ky eshte nje nder mesimet me te frikshem dhe me te gabuaar, qe i behet tendences per te ndryshuar ungjillin e Krishtit, gje qe nuk ndodh. Ky eshte nje paralelizem qe i behet ringjalljes se Krishtit. Kjo eshte marezi, por krejt normale per religjionozet. Pasi ata nuk njohin kush eshte Jezus Krishti, dhe perse Ai shkoi dhe vdiq ne kryq, dhe me pas  te treten dite u ringjall. Si histori mbase  mund ta njohin, por nuk e kane perjetuar kurre vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit perosnalisht ne jeten e tyre. Pali tek Romaket thote se, per tu bashkuar me Krsihtin, nevoitet te vdesesh dhe te ringjallesh bashke me te. Ringjallja e Krishtit, nuk eshte thjesht nje mrekulli apo dicka e tille, Ringjallja e Krishtit, eshte PAGESA e BORXHIT qe njeriu kishte ndaj Perendsie, te cilen vetem Jezusi e pagoi. Ringjallja e KRishtit, eshte CLIRIMI i NJERUT nga MEKATI dhe kalimi nga VDEKJA ne JETE te perjetshme. Ringjallja e Krishtit eshte nje FITORE e KISHES ndaj FERRIT dhe VDEKJES. Ringjallja e Krishtit, eshte nje PLOTESIM qe Jezusi i beri vullnetit te Atit, dhe nje AKT i drejtesimit tone para Perendise, qe Jezusi beri permes DREJTESiSE se Tij, pasi Ai u be per ne DREJTESI.  A  e shikoni se sa larg eshte religjioni nga e Verteta qe ungjilli i Krishtit deshmon?  
 Paralelizmi tjeter qe religjioni ben, eshte dhe PASHKA. Jezusi eshte pashka e madhe, ndersa simbas tyre, Maria eshte pashka e vogel. Religjioni duke mos ditur thelbesisht se cfar eshte PASHKA, pasi PASHKA perjetohet perosnalisht nga cdo i krishtere dhe nuk eshte thjesht nje histori,  religjioni   e shikon ate si nje feste ku haet, pihet e kendohet si dhe behen panaire e tjera si koto ( a nuk ben dhe bota keshtu?). 
 Krishti eshte PAshka e vertet dhe e vetme qe Perendia dha per shpetimin tone. PAS- KA, do te thote te lesh pas jeten e vjeter mekekatare, duke hyre ne Jeten e re , ne Krishtin Jezus. Kete mundesi e dha vetem Krishti, i cili VDIQ per ne ne Kryq, duke na dhene te vetmen mundesi qe dhe ne te vdesim, permes tij, nga jeta e vjeter dhe mekatare, dhe te rigjallemi permes ringjalljes se tij, ne  jeten e  re.  A mundet kete priviligj te naj ofroje njeriu, qofte dhe zonja Mari??  

 Religjionozi thote:
 " Kisha Orthodhokse na mëson se Maria nuk ka mëkate personale."

 Po. Ketu religjionozi ka plotesisht te drjte, kur thote se kisha orthodhokse na meson, pasi   ungjilli i Krishtit na meson tjeter gje duke na deshmuar se , mbi dhe  nuk ka asnje njeri te DREJTE ... qe te GJITHE kane dale nga udha e Perendise.... te GJITHE jane nen mekat... e gjithe krijese vuan dhe heq nen mekat. Reigjioni duke mos pasur thelbin e se Vertetes, natyrisht qe shikon siperfaqen e gjerave, pasi brendesine ta zbulon vetem Perendia. Keta e ndajne mekatin ne mekat personal dhe mekati i trasheguar nga Njeriu i pare Adam. Kjo eshte gjeja me e mjere per te gjith ata qe ndjekin religjionin dhe i binden mesimit te tij. Gjoni ne letrene tij te pare thote: Mekati eshte te shkelurit e Ligjit te Perendise. Pikerisht ne Eden njeriu i pare, theu apo shkeli urdheresn e Perendie, kjo beri qe njeriu te humbi perejtesisht Perendine, Vete Jeten. Pra kjo humbje u quajt VDEKJE e PERJETSHME, ose te qenit JASHTE Perendise,  te cilen Jezusi e quan erresira e perjetshme, ku ka  kercellim dhembesh. A mund  te perjashtohet dikush, nga ky perfundim, ne te cilen na degdisi njeriu i pare, pasardhes e te cilit eshte e gjithe raca njerozre? Natyrisht qe jo.  Por cfar ndodh me religjionin? 
 Religjioni duke mos pasur thelbin e se vertetes, por vetem fasaden fetare, meson gabim, dhe jashte mesimit te Krishtit dhe apsotujve. Gjoni ne ungjillin e tij thote se, cdo njeri qe vjen ne bote, lind ne erresire, qe do te thote, i ndare nga Perendia, per shkak te mekatit.  Njeriu lind mekatar, dhe jo behet mekatar. Kurani meson se njeriu lind i drejte, por me pas behet mekatar. Nje natyre e prishur, nuk mund te linde e shenjte. 

  Perse Perendia e dergoi Birin e tij te vetmelindur Zotin Krisht? 

 Kjo pyetje na ndihmon qe te njohim thelbesisht, ceshte mekati dhe mardhenia e njeriut  me mekatin. Perendia i dha ligjin popullit te Izraelit, ne menyre qe ai te njihte  Drejtesine e Perendise, ne te cilen kurre nuk arriti. Pali tek romaket na tregon se Izraeli kurre nuk mundi te vije ne drejtesi te Perendise, pasi vete Ligji ju tregoi atyre se sa i dobet eshte njeriu per ta mbajtur ate te pashkelur. Pra ky konkluzion na con ne perfundimin se, permes Ligjit, njeriu kurre nuk mund te vije ne drejtesi te Perendise, pasi eshte i pafuqishem per shkak te mishit, qe ta mbaje ate te pashkelur. Kjo do te thote se, persa kohe qe njeriu eshte ne mish, ai mbetet plotesisht i pafuqishem te vije ne drejtesi te Perendise, qe do te thote, te vije ne paqe me Perendine. Atehere Perendia pasi i dha ligjin njeriut, per ta bindur ate se sa i pafuqishem njeriu eshte, me ne fund dergoi Birin e tij Zotin Krisht. I cili erdhi dhe VESHI kete TRUP te MISHTE njerzor, ne tecilin  banon mekati. Pra VESHJA qe JEZUSI  i beri njeriut, solli paqen e njeriut me Perendine, duke perjashtuar cdo kontribut apo vepra njerzore. Kjo eshte dhurata e Hirit te Perendsie, dhene ne Krsihtin Jezus.   Jezusi dhe gjith shkrimi profetik na meson se, Njeriu lind ne mekat dhe eshte mekatar para Perendise, ne te cilin nuk ben perjashtim askush. Por Religjioni thote se Maria nuk kishte mekate personale. Argument i gabuar, i cili vjen si rezultat i mosnjohjes se fjales se Perendise. Kur Pali thote: nuk ka ASNJE te DREJTE mbi dhe, kjo eshte deshmi per cdo besimtar te krishtere dhe jo dyshim. Por le te shkojme tek momenti ku Engjelli Gabriel i jep Mareis lajmin e lindjes se Birit te Zotit.   

    Luk:1:28-30.

 Dhe engëlli hyri te ajo dhe tha: “Gezohu o e MBUSHUR me HIRE....... mos u tremb Mariam, sepse GJETE HIR..."

 Pak me siper une shpjegova se cila eshte rruga e Hirit dhe Ruga e VEPRAVE apo MERITAVE. Duhet thene se te dyja keto rruge ne mes vedit, jane te ndryshme. Qe do te thote: nese ecen ne Hir, nuk ka MERITE, dhe nese ecen ne Veprat, nuk ka Hir. Hir do te thote te maresh FALAS, ate per te cilen nuk ke investaur AZGJE. Ndersa MERITE do te thote, te  korresh frutin e punes qe ke bere. Fjalet qe Engjelli i drejton Maries, tregojne se gjithshka qe kryhet tek Maria, eshte HIR Perendie, dhe jo MERITE njerozre. Por peytja eshte: perse ju dha HIR MARIES?  Kjo sepse ASNJE lloj VEPRE njeriu, nuk mud  te beje Vullnetin e Zotit. PAli tek Efesianet thote se ju jeni te shpetuar nga HIRI. Pra Hiri MBULON mekatet , permes sakrifices qe Jezusi beri ne kryq. Cdo kend qe Perendia perzgjedh apo heq menjane (VAJOS) per punen e Tij, natyrisht qe vjen vetem permes HIRIT te Tij. Ja pra MARIA u  hoq menjane nga Perendia, ku permes HIRIT te TIj, ajo u mundesua per te permbushur planin e Perendise.  Por cfar ndodh me religjionin, i cili asqe ka idene e mesimit qe Perendia na jep permes shkrimti profetik.  Ata fokusohen tek nejriu, kjo sepse shikimi i tyre, eshte i verber per te pare gjerat e Perendsie. Kjo ben qe ata te veshin me Lavdi njeriun, ta lartesojne dhe ta adhurojne ate. Por nuk e dine se Lavdia i takon vetem Perendise. Beni kujdes, ju tha Jezusi dishepujve te tij, dhe kur te beni dicka, thoni: beme vetem detyren. Vereni te gjitha shembelltyrat e Jezusit, ato jane me Zoterine dhe Sherbetorin, ku sherbetori mbetet gjithemone nen vullnet te zoterise. Ku sherbetori eshte i urdheruar vetem te zbatoje vullnetin e Zoterise. Ku per cdo gje sherbetori  ka vetem   Detyren,  dhe jo lavdi te tijen. Shikoni si i pergjigjet  Maria   engjellit:

 "  Dhe Mariami tha: Na SHERBETORJA  e Zotit, u befte ne mua pas fjales tende."

 Nese nuk je dhe ndjehesh SHERBYES para Zotit, nuk ke se si tja japesh gjith Lavdine Perendise.  Me e keqja me religjionozet eshte, se mesojne simbas midese se tyre, dhe jo simbas mesimit te Krishtit. Shikoni si thote me pas religjionozi: " dhe mbasi ajo vdiq, ajo u ngjall nga Biri i saj si Nëna e Jetës".

 Marezi .... e pakufishme. Nese do te ecim ne kete llogjike, i bije qe JETA, per te cilin Krishti tha: Une jam JETA, i bije qe ta kete ate mare nga nena e tij, KRIJESA NJERI. E shikoni se deri ku shkon marrezia e nejriut te botes?  Keta mendojne dhe arsyetojne ne llogjiken e  pervojes  njerzore, kur nje nene sjell ne bote nje femije, thone, ka sjelle nje jete..  Pikerisht ky lloj arsyetimi ben qe te shpallet nje lloj tjeter ujgilli, i cili thote PAli, nuk ka tjeter ugjill, pervecse atij te Krishtit, por ka deformuesa dhe kundershtare. 

 Religjionozi thote:

    " Festa e Fjetjes është shenja, garancia dhe kremtimi, se fati i Marisë është destinimi i të gjithë atyre “të përunjurve”, shpirtrat e të cilëve madhërojnë Zotin dhe mendjet e të cilëve ngazëllohen për Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre dhe jetët e të cilëve i janë kushtuar krejtësisht dëgjimit dhe ruajtjes së Fjalës së Perëndisë, e cila i është dhënë njerëzveFesta e Fjetjes është shenja, garancia dhe kremtimi, se fati i Marisë është destinimi i të gjithë atyre “të përunjurve”, shpirtrat e të cilëve madhërojnë Zotin dhe mendjet e të cilëve ngazëllohen për Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre dhe jetët e të cilëve i janë kushtuar krejtësisht dëgjimit dhe ruajtjes së Fjalës së Perëndisë, e cila i është dhënë njerëzve në fëmijën e Marisë, Shpëtimtarin dhe Çlironjësin e botës

 Shikoni ne fund te vargut si thote religjionozi:" .. në fëmijën e Marisë, Shpëtimtarin dhe Çlironjësin e botës."

 Pak me siper thashe se, veshtrimi i religjionit perqendrohet ne aspektet njerzore, pasi kjo eshte dhe aftesia e tyre. Le te kthehemi perseri tek Engjelli Gabriel, i cili i tha Mares:

 " ... dhe  "γεννωμενον" i Shenjte , qe len. (lind)  do te quhet Biri i Perendise. " 

 Ky eshte vargu  ne orogjinalin grek, (arkishten e vejter greke). Ku fjala: "γεννωμενον", do te thote:i lindur. Pra shikoni me kudjes fjalet e Engjellit, ai nuk i thote Maries, ai  biri tend, por i thote: I "linduri" prej teje, i Shenjti,  do te quhet Biri i Perendise. Ky fakt ka shume rendesi te kuptohet drejt simbas zbuleses qe Fryma Jep. Nese ndalemi tek Hebrenjte, mesojme ku Jezusi thote: Ti o Perendi nuk deshe as mblate e sa kurbane, por bere gati per mua nje TRUP. Nese vijme tek letra e Filipjaneve Pali thote se, Ai erdhi ne kete bote, duke u bere i NGJASHEM  PORSI NJERZIT, duke u gjendur nga Pamja e JASHTME PORSI NJERiU.  Pyetja eshte, Kush ishte Jezusi nga BRENDA ? Ai Ishte dhe eshte Biri i Perendise, Zot e Perendi. Veshtroni ne ungjill dhe do te kostatoni nga vete goja e Jezusit, se  Ai gjithmone kur deshmoi per VETEN  e Tij, tha: Une dhe Ati jemi NJE. Ai ju tha Faarisnjeve, UNE JAM, dhe farisenjte kur digjuan emrin e Perendise, deshin ta qellonin me gure. Ata e cuan drejt kryqit Jezusin, per faktin se mendonin si njerez dhe arsyetonin dhe shikonin tek Jezusi vetem njeriun, por kure nuk munden te hulumtojne dhe te njohin kush Jezusi ishte nga BRENDA. Ndersa ne aspektin njerzor, per te cilin Pali thote, nga pamja e jashtme u be i perngjashem porsi NJERIU,  Jezusi gjithmone per te qenit e tij ne trupin njerzor  tha: Biri i Njeriut. Religjionit i mungon kjo "shqise", per te pare dhe kuptuar fjalen e Perendise,  sepse kjo vjen nga Perendia, nga deshmia e Frymes dhe Fjales se Perendise dhene ne zemer te besimtarit kristian. Po keshtu shohim se sa here qe Jezusi ju drejtua Maries, e quajti ate Grua, kjo per faktin se Ai ju permbajt gjithmone shkrimit, ligjit dhe profeteve. Ndersa kur na njeh me ate qe ai quan nene te tij, ai tregon te gjitha ato gra qe digjojne dhe bejne fjalen e vullnetin e Zotit.  Pra Jezusi nuk lindi per te qene nje pjestar i familjes se Jozefit dhe Maries, ashtu si gjith njerzit qe e kane dhe i perkasin nje familjeje mbi dhe. Ai ERDHi nga PERENDIA, te VESHE kete TRUP qe Perendia beri gati per te. Asnjehere Jezusi nuk tha: une erdha nga Njeriu. Ai tha, Une erdha nga Perendia dhe tek Perendia po shkoj. Ndersa ne njerzit, vijme nga Njeriu, dmth jemi krijesa, prandaj dhe jemi krijesa te rena ne mekat.  Duhet te jemi te vemendshem ne kete mesim, sepse kjo na mbush me njohurine e vertete se, kush eshte Jezus Krishti.  Por Religjioni cfar ben? Ai fokusohet vetem ne aparencen njerzore, duke sjelle mesime shume te gabuara rreth Jezusit, dhe kjo ben qe ata ta konceptojne Jezusin krejt si njerzit, duke  mesuar dhe menduar njerzisht. Gjoni thote se, Fjala Perendi u MISHEZUA, pra e mori kete TRUP, per te cilen Pali na flet tek Hebrenjte,  duke sakrifikuar ne kryq,  derisa e shpagoi apo shperbleu deri me nje, borxhin  e mekatit para Perendise, per gjitha mekatet e botes. Fale kesaj sakrifice, njeriu mundi te shpallet i drejt para Perendise, ne saje te vepres se Krishti ne kryq. 

 Religjionuesi thote:

 " Për këtë arsye, Maria me fëmijën e saj hyjnor në duar, quhet në Traditën Orthodhokse Imazhi i Kishës. "

 Nje tjeter mesim i gabuar, permes se cilit religjioni perpiqet ta identifikoje kishen me imazhin njerozr.  Bibla na meson dhe thote se, Krishti eshte KREU, dhe kisha Trupi. Plali thote, Nuk jetoj me une, por Krishti ne mua. Po keshtu te gjith ata qe kane lindur ne Krishtin, kane imazhin e Krishtit. Asnjeher apsotujt nuk mesuan dhe menduan se , ata ishin imazhi i kishes, kjo eshte blasfemi. kisha e Perendise eshte e gjalle dhe e Shenjte, me fytyren dhe imazhin e Krishti. Por perse kjo tendece behet nga religjioni? Kjo sepse ata kapen tek gjerat njerzore, sepse jane te verber per te pare Fytyren e Krishtit.  Ata njehesohen me njeriun, sepse ne theb mbeten njerz dhe jo shenjtore, sic Pali e quan kishen e Krishtit. Por duhet thene nje gje, te pakten e pranojne se kete emertim e jep kisha orthodhokse, dhe jo fjala dhe mesimi i Krishtit. 

 Religjionozi thote:

 " Menyra e vetme per te njohur Krishtin per njerezit e kesaj bote, eshte pikerisht, nepermjet Nenes se Tij, Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte Mari.Lutu per ne mekataret o Nene e Tereshenjte para Fronit te Perendise e mbrona me lutjet e tua.
"

 Marrezia vazhdon. Kjo ndodh te religjionozet, sepse fokusi i tyre eshte njeriu, dhe nepermjet njeriut. Fokusi i tyre eshte aparenca nga jashte, pasi ne brendesi zbulesa vjen nga Perendia . Nje here Jezusi ju drejtoi nje peytje apostujve, duke ju thene: Kush ju thoni, se une jam?  Pjetri i tha: ti je Biri i Perendise se Gjalle.  Dhe Jezusi i tregoi Pjetrit, apsotuve, dhe gjith kishes se tij, ne te gjitha koherat se, kjo zbulese  nuk vjen as nga mishi e as  gjaku, qe do te thote nga njeriu. Por Vjen nga Ati im qiellor, dmth nga Perendia. Shikoni dallimin e mesimit te vertete qe vjen nga Krishti, dhe mesimin shtremberues qe vjen nga religjioni.    E shikoni se ndarja midis tyre eshte diametralisht e kundert, ne thelb, ne forme e ne permbajtje ?  Eshte i vertete fakti se midsi grurit ka dhe egjer, po keshtu, qe, dhe  virgjereshat rine bashke, por Jezusi na tregon se, nje pjese e ketyre virgjereshave  jane te MENCURA dhe te tjerat budallaqe. Kush ka vesh per te digjuar kupton.

 Religjionozi thote: 

 " Lutu per ne mekataret o Nene e Tereshenjte para Fronit te Perendise e mbrona me lutjet e tua."

 Gjoni ne letrene tij na meson se, ai qe lutet per ne tek Ati Perendi eshte Vete Zoti Jezus Krisht. Po keshtu vete Jezusi ju tha apsotujve,  gjithshka qe do te kerkoni ne emrin tim, do ta merni. Asnjeher apsotujt nuk mesuan qe njerzit tu lutesishin atyre, si ndermejtes. por nga vjen ky mesim? Pikerisht vendosja e Maries ne paralelizem me Krishtin, i  ben te mundur religjionit ndjekes te humbur. Te cilet Pali ne Timoteu i quan, te krishtere qe grumbullojne mesues per te gudulisur veshet.  Por ne fakt duhet thene se ,edhe vete Zonja Marie mori shpetimin fale gjakut te Krishtit derdhur ne kryq per te gjitha mekatet e botes. Cdo tendence e religjionit per te shtremberuar ungjillin e Krishtit, eshte vecse nje pepjekje e keqe fitimi, per ta dhe ndejkesit e tyre. 

 Perfundimisht them:  Religjioni dhe doktrinat e tij me "kostum fetar", vecse burgosin shpritra  dhe largojne njerizt nga e Verteta. Jezusi ju tha keshtu farisnjeve, te apasionuar pas religjionit: Ju jeni si ato varret e zbukuruara e te lyera me te bardhe nga jashte, pro brenda qelbeni ere eshtrash dhe gjithfare kalbesirash. Hidhni syte sote neper bote dhe do te shikoni se si religjionet fetare, rendin per te regulluar boten, shpenzojne per boten duke u ulur ne nje sofer me boten dhe duke menduar dhe bere si bota. Shikoni Papen se, vetem ardhja e tij ne shqiperi, kushton miljona euro. Shikoni se si pasurohen dhe fuqizohen fetaret e pushtetshem, ku ne plot raste plas dhe skandali, i cili mbyllet me pas. Shikoni se sa harmoni kane isntitucionet religjionoze me boten, bile jane miq te saj. Natyrisht nuk jam ketu te gjykoj boten dhe religjionet, por te shpall drejt ungjillin e Krishtit Ne fund gjithkush do te gjykohet ne cfar ka then   e bere.  Fjalet e Davidit ne nje nga pslamet me inkurajone gjithmone, i cili tha: Lum ai te cilit Zoti nuk ja numuron mekatet. Sot eshte dita, nese do te shpetosh veten tende dhe Zoti te mos llogarite mekatet e tua, prano Krishtin e Perendise, i cili pagoi per gjithsecilin nga ne ne kryqin e Tij. Leri te verberit te ndjekin te verberit e tyre, se te gjithe do te bien ne GROPE. Amin.

----------


## Albo

Nga te gjitha herezite ne te cilat ju protestantet gjeloni, qendrimi qe mbani ndaj Nenes se Zotit Krishtit, Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte, Theotokos Mari, eshte kulmi i erresires shpirterore qe mbani perbrenda.

*Thuaj #1. Virgjeresha Mari eshte njeriu i pare ne gjithe historine e njerezimit, qe degjoi Ungjillin dhe u ungjillizua!*

Perendia e ndau planin e Tij per shpetimin e njerezimit, vetem me Virgjereshen Mari duke i derguar engjellin Gabriel qe i rrefeu planin e Zotit. Historia e Ungjillit, fillon pikerisht me Virgjereshen Mari dhe Ajo eshte njeriu me rolin me te rendesishem ne gjithe historine qe rrodhi me pas, pas Krishtit, Birit te Saj! 

*Thuaj #2. Virgjeresha Mari e pranoi me vullnet te lire rolin e saj ne planin e Perendise!*

Pasi Shen Maria degjoi planin e Zotit dhe rolin e saj ne te nga goja e engjellit Gabriel, ajo shume mire mund te ishte trembur e mund ta kish refuzuar ate. Ajo edhe pse shprehu habine e saj per kete plan te cuditshem te Zotit, e nenshtroi vullnetin e saj Vullnetit te Perendise, duke i thene engjellit: "...le te behet ne mua Vullneti i Perendise!" Nese ajo virgjereshe ne ate moshe te mitur, nuk do te kish bere kete gje, ti e une bashke nuk do te kishim Ungjill per te lexuar pasi ajo histori nuk do te kish ndodhur. Zoti i ka dhene njeriut vullnet te lire dhe ia respekton kete vullnet te lire. Prandaj dergoi engjellin e tij qe te ndante me virgjereshen planin e tij, qe deri ne ate toke ishte i panjohur e sekret si ne toke e ne qiell.

*Thuaj #3. Virgjeresha Mari eshte Nena e Zotit tone Jisu Krisht, pasi prej Virgjereshes lindi ne kete bote!*

Jeni aq njerez shpirtzinj e jetoni ne nje erresire te tille shpirterore, aqsa nuk i jepni Shen Marise as nderin e saj minimal, nuk keni kurajon qe te pranoni edhe nje fakt historik qe nuk ka te beje shume me "interpretime". Biri i Vetemlindur i Atit ne Qiej mori mish e u be njeri, pikerisht, nga mishi i Virgjereshes Mari. Prandaj Fryma e Shenjte foli me gojen e Elisabethes ne ate menyre duke deshmuar hapur, shkurt, qarte deshmine se ajo eshte gruaja me e lumeruar ne gjithe historine e njerezimit dhe ajo eshte Nena e Zotit tone Jisu Krisht. Pasi ajo e lindi ne menyre te mistershme dhe i fali Jisu Krishtit natyren e tij njerezore. Ti mohosh Krishtit Nenen e Tij eshte njesoj si te mohosh natyren njerezore te tij, te biesh ne nje herezi te hershme te Kishes, ku Krishti nderohej vetem si hyjni e jo si njeri, ose vetem si njeri e jo si hyjni. Zoti yne Jisu Krisht eshte te dyja: edhe hyjni, edhe njeri, eshte Perendi-Njeri. Per asnje moment nuk rreshti se qeni nje me Atin ne Qiell me te Cilin ndan te njejten esence hyjnore, dhe per asnje moment nuk rreshti se qeni njeri, i biri i Virgjereshes Mari. Te dyja keto natyra i gjejme brenda personit te Jisu Krishtit dhe jane te pandara nga njera tjetra dhe te paperziera me njera-tjetren. Kjo eshte deshmi qe nuk t'i meson Albo ne forum, kjo eshte deshmi e Kishes se Krishtit, Kishes Orthodhokse qe ua ka deshmuar brezave per mijeravjecare.

*Thuaj #4. Virgjeresha Mari eshte edhe prototipi i te krishterit te ungjillizuar*

Theotokos (Zot-Mbartesja) nuk ishte vetem e para qe degjoi Ungjillin dhe u ungjillizua, por ishte edhe e para qe e permbushi ate qe Zoti Krisht kerkon prej secilit prej nesh ne ate Ungjill: ajo e mbylli jeten e saj ne kete bote, deri ne frymen e fundit, me besim e perulesi. Dhe per kete sakrifice te saj te jashtezakonshme dhe me pasoja per fatin e gjithe njerezimit, Zoti e lumeroi e nderoi ate pas vdekjes duke ia ngjitur trupin ne qiell e duke e bere Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit, duke i dhene pushtet e lavdi te patregueshme me fjale. Njerez te tjere Krishti u fali mekatet dhe i mori ne Mbreterine e Qiellit para fjetjes se Shen Marise, sic ishte rasti i hajdutit ne kryq, apo martireve te pare ne Jeruzalem. Por vetem Krishti dhe Nena e Tij, jane ngjitur e lartesuar ne Qiell, e kane lene pas varre bosh. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh eshte qe eshte Zoti ai qe gjykon dhe lumeron sherbetoret e tij te denje, e jo ti e une.

*Thuaj #5. Virgjeresha Mari eshte Nena e gjithe te Krishtereve*

Nese Virgjeresha Mari eshte nena e Zotit Krisht, ajo eshte edhe nena e gjithe te krishtereve. Ashtu si Atit ne qiell i drejtohemi me fjalet "Ati yne qe je ne qiell..." sic na meson Krishti, ne te njejten menyre i drejtohemi edhe Nenes se Zotit, Virgjereshes se Kulluar e te Tereshenjte Mari: "O Nene e Tereshenjte, Virgjeresha Mari, ki meshire per ne mekataret, e lutju Birit tend per faljen e mekateve tona!" Ajo eshte ndermjetesja e lutjeve tona per te gjithe ne mekataret dhe lutjet e saj na vijne ne ndihme e na ndihmojne jo vetem ne kete bote, por edhe ne ate boten tjeter, edhe kur ta gjejme veten para Fronit te Krishtit, ku do te marrim gjykimin e mekateve tona. Virgjeresha Mari eshte edhe Nena e gjithe shenjtoreve te Kishes ne shekuj. Ajo nuk ka vetem Krishtin Bir, ajo na ka te gjithe ne femije, te gjithe ne qe jemi pagezuar ne Kishen Orthodhokse dhe besojme e praktikojme Ungjillin e plote e te pacenuar, sic na e ka ruajtur, trasheguar dhe na e deshmon sot Kisha me anen e Tradites se saj te Shenjte! Dy ikonat me mahnitese qe do te shikosh ne cdo Kishe Orthodhokse ne bote eshte ikona e Shen Marise me Krishtin e saj te vogel ne gji, dhe Shen Maria ne mes e rrethuar nga gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj. Te gjithe keta te krishtere qe Perendia i pa te denje qe ti shenjteronte me Hirin e Tij, te gjithe i jane lutur, e kane nderuar dhe gjithe jeten e tyre i jane pergjeruar e kerkuar ndermjetimin e Nenes se Tereshenjte. Ky nuk e ka emrin "adhurim", e ka emrin nderim, edhe pse ju protestantet nuk dini se cfare eshte as adhurimi e as nderimi. 

Uroj qe te pakten nenen tende, ta duash e ta nderosh me shume se sa Nenen e Zotit tone Krisht! 

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

Zoteri nuk ke aspak te drejte te hysh ne kete faqe dhe te derdhesh gjith hidherimin tend dhe te fyesh deri ne injornace besimin tone ne Krisht.  Kontrollo te pakten emocionet e tua, dhe ji i pergjegjshem ne etike.  Do ti.lutesha moderatorit qe te mbaje qendrim ne kete shkrim, sepse fyen rende besimin tone ne Krisht. Eshte veshtire per ju zoteri, qe te kuptoni me mishin tuaj ate qe eshte shkrojtur ne fryme. Cdo kush eshte i miresepritur te diskutoje, por jo te fyeje. Ketu ne kete faqe, ne ndryshim me ate orhtodhokse, nuk ka religjione, festa e panaire. Ketu ka mesime, zbulesa, eksperineca dhe afrim ne ungjillin e Krishti. Ketu nuk ka as peticione per fortlumturine, apo atin e shenjte mbi dhe, as per toka te shenjta e mure te shenjte, as per piktura e adhurime njerzish, as per turma qe luftojne me policine per ndertesa ksihtare. Ketu ka vetem Adhurim ndaj Krishtit dhe Perendise. Meri mbrapsht fjalete tua, dhe meso te repsektosh shtepine ku hyn, edhe pse e shikon si "pronen"tende. Ne fakt kete reagim duhej ta bente moderatori, sepse eshte detyra e tij, qe ne baze te regullores te mbaje paster vendin e punes. por mbase..

----------


## Peniel

> Nga te gjitha herezite ne te cilat ju protestantet gjeloni, qendrimi qe mbani ndaj Nenes se Zotit Krishtit, Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte, Theotokos Mari, eshte kulmi i erresires shpirterore qe mbani perbrenda.




Kulmi i errësirës frymore nuk gjendet tek ata që lexojnë, mësojnë dhe praktikojnë Fjalën e Perëndisë. Errësira frymore gjendet tek ata që Fjalën e Perëndisë e konsiderojnë një nivel më poshtë se sa kisha dhe shenjtorët dhe që e përshtasin Fjalën sipas numrit të këmbës së tyre. Nëse ti do lexoje dhe do kishe respektin minimal për Fjalën e Perëndisë, nuk do vije këtu e të shkruaje broçkulla si ato më sipër. Këto janë muhabete të konsumuara shumë kohë më parë dhe me fakte, por me sa duket vështirë se bindesh e të largohesh nga doktrina demonësh. Qëndrimi ynë do jetë i njëjti me atë që Fryma e Shenjtë mbajti dhe ju diktoi shërbëtorëve të Perëndisë në lidhje me personin e Marisë, në atë që ti shikon e lexon: Dhiatën e Re dhe që priftërinjtë e tu të dashur e trajtojnë me respektin maksimal në çdo meshë. Që të mësosh më tepër shko dhe hap ndonjë Bibël.


Dhe mjaft me ofendime se nuk të kam ardhur në "shtëpinë" tënde e të të ofendoj pa të keq. Postimin tënd po e lë aty ku është jo nga frika, por si dëshmi të devijimit frymor që të karakterizon, në mënyrë që të mos mashtrosh më shpirtra njerëzish e t'ia çosh si dhuratë dyerve të ferrit.  


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------

deshmuesi (28-08-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nga te gjitha herezite ne te cilat ju protestantet gjeloni, qendrimi qe mbani ndaj Nenes se Zotit Krishtit, Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte, Theotokos Mari, eshte kulmi i erresires shpirterore qe mbani perbrenda.
> 
> *Thuaj #1. Virgjeresha Mari eshte njeriu i pare ne gjithe historine e njerezimit, qe degjoi Ungjillin dhe u ungjillizua!*
> 
> Perendia e ndau planin e Tij per shpetimin e njerezimit, vetem me Virgjereshen Mari duke i derguar engjellin Gabriel qe i rrefeu planin e Zotit. Historia e Ungjillit, fillon pikerisht me Virgjereshen Mari dhe Ajo eshte njeriu me rolin me te rendesishem ne gjithe historine qe rrodhi me pas, pas Krishtit, Birit te Saj!


E une qe nuk jam protestant kur te i lutem Zotit a duhet te lutem nepermjet Marise. Epo zoteri kjo eshte kontradikte e juaj sepse ne Ungjill askund nuk mesohet se duhet t'i lutemi Marise, nenes se Jezusit. Ore zoteri nuk te pranohet ty kjo si te teket ty, duhet te kete baze ne shkrimet e profeteve, fjalet e Jezusit dhe te dishepujve te tij qe dicka te praktikohet. Le mor burre se je dehur nga feja jote dy gjera elementare nuk mund t'i kuptosh. Si te ju permendet 'ORTHODOKS' mendja juaj stopon. Sikur Nuh Musa je bere, si t'i thuash 'Muhamed' mendja i stopon dhe eshte gati ta gjuaje ne berllog. Por une te bej thirrje hiq dore nga kjo fe dhe eja ne Bibel dhe ne besimin krishter sic ishte ne fillim pa parashtesa e pa prapashtesa.




> *Thuaj #2. Virgjeresha Mari e pranoi me vullnet te lire rolin e saj ne planin e Perendise!*
> 
> Pasi Shen Maria degjoi planin e Zotit dhe rolin e saj ne te nga goja e engjellit Gabriel, ajo shume mire mund te ishte trembur e mund ta kish refuzuar ate. Ajo edhe pse shprehu habine e saj per kete plan te cuditshem te Zotit, e nenshtroi vullnetin e saj Vullnetit te Perendise, duke i thene engjellit: "...le te behet ne mua Vullneti i Perendise!" Nese ajo virgjereshe ne ate moshe te mitur, nuk do te kish bere kete gje, ti e une bashke nuk do te kishim Ungjill per te lexuar pasi ajo histori nuk do te kish ndodhur. Zoti i ka dhene njeriut vullnet te lire dhe ia respekton kete vullnet te lire. Prandaj dergoi engjellin e tij qe te ndante me virgjereshen planin e tij, qe deri ne ate toke ishte i panjohur e sekret si ne toke e ne qiell.


Ketu vetem tregohet nje ngjarje, nuk duhet te formohen doktrina ne disa ngjarje. Maria ishte njeri, mekatare. Mos hyj ne spekulime pasi ne besim nuk ka spekulim. O besohet o nuk besohet. Ti nuk mund te dish, por mund te besosh apo te mos besosh. Secili i krishter nderon Marine dhe te gjithe te krishteret tjere pasi ai beson se me ta do te bashkohet ne parajse nen mbreterine e Zotit. Planin e Perendise e dinin profetet pasi edhe ne Dhiaten e Vjeter profetet profetizuan ardhjen e Jezusit, madje detajisht profetizohet edhe kryqezimi i Jezusit. Mos bej pretendime kur nuk ke argumenta.




> *Thuaj #3. Virgjeresha Mari eshte Nena e Zotit tone Jisu Krisht, pasi prej Virgjereshes lindi ne kete bote!*
> 
> Jeni aq njerez shpirtzinj e jetoni ne nje erresire te tille shpirterore, aqsa nuk i jepni Shen Marise as nderin e saj minimal, nuk keni kurajon qe te pranoni edhe nje fakt historik qe nuk ka te beje shume me "interpretime". Biri i Vetemlindur i Atit ne Qiej mori mish e u be njeri, pikerisht, nga mishi i Virgjereshes Mari. Prandaj Fryma e Shenjte foli me gojen e Elisabethes ne ate menyre duke deshmuar hapur, shkurt, qarte deshmine se ajo eshte gruaja me e lumeruar ne gjithe historine e njerezimit dhe ajo eshte Nena e Zotit tone Jisu Krisht. Pasi ajo e lindi ne menyre te mistershme dhe i fali Jisu Krishtit natyren e tij njerezore. Ti mohosh Krishtit Nenen e Tij eshte njesoj si te mohosh natyren njerezore te tij, te biesh ne nje herezi te hershme te Kishes, ku Krishti nderohej vetem si hyjni e jo si njeri, ose vetem si njeri e jo si hyjni. Zoti yne Jisu Krisht eshte te dyja: edhe hyjni, edhe njeri, eshte Perendi-Njeri. Per asnje moment nuk rreshti se qeni nje me Atin ne Qiell me te Cilin ndan te njejten esence hyjnore, dhe per asnje moment nuk rreshti se qeni njeri, i biri i Virgjereshes Mari. Te dyja keto natyra i gjejme brenda personit te Jisu Krishtit dhe jane te pandara nga njera tjetra dhe te paperziera me njera-tjetren. Kjo eshte deshmi qe nuk t'i meson Albo ne forum, kjo eshte deshmi e Kishes se Krishtit, Kishes Orthodhokse qe ua ka deshmuar brezave per mijeravjecare.


A te tregova se Maria nderohet nga te gjithe te krishteret qe zbatojne Biblen, o zoteri te krishteret madje i duan dhe i nderojne edhe armiqte e tyre e ky thote 'nuk e nderoni Marine sa duhet'. Maria nuk nderohet duke e adhuruar, ashtu vetem cnderohet. Adhurimi i perket vetem Zotit, Zoti eshte i perjetshem, Maria nuk ka natyre hyjnore, por njerezore. Ti spo i kuptojshe gjerat me elementare... por per kete une jam anetaresuar ne kete forum qe te iu ftoj t'i thirrni mendjes. Ore zoteri Kisha Orthodokse u formua nga disa interpretime te gabuara. Ndersa Ungjilli eshte i pagabueshem.




> *Thuaj #4. Virgjeresha Mari eshte edhe prototipi i te krishterit te ungjillizuar*
> 
> Theotokos (Zot-Mbartesja) nuk ishte vetem e para qe degjoi Ungjillin dhe u ungjillizua, por ishte edhe e para qe e permbushi ate qe Zoti Krisht kerkon prej secilit prej nesh ne ate Ungjill: ajo e mbylli jeten e saj ne kete bote, deri ne frymen e fundit, me besim e perulesi. Dhe per kete sakrifice te saj te jashtezakonshme dhe me pasoja per fatin e gjithe njerezimit, Zoti e lumeroi e nderoi ate pas vdekjes duke ia ngjitur trupin ne qiell e duke e bere Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit, duke i dhene pushtet e lavdi te patregueshme me fjale. Njerez te tjere Krishti u fali mekatet dhe i mori ne Mbreterine e Qiellit para fjetjes se Shen Marise, sic ishte rasti i hajdutit ne kryq, apo martireve te pare ne Jeruzalem.


Keto jane fantazira te juaja, kjo po eshte blasfemi e rende cka po thua, por njerez pa tru ne koke si ti s'mund te kuptojne. Ore zoteri nese vazhdon keshtu do te te perze nga besimi krishter, mos na e ndryshoni besimin krishter, nese ste pelqen ashtu sic eshte behu vella mysliman apo ateist, mos shpik gjera nga vetja. Eshte me mire te humbasesh ti se te mundohesh t'i humbasesh te tjeret. Mos hidh benzin ne zjarr, ti ne vend qe te praktikosh krishterim ti vjen e sjell vrer ndaj te krishtereve qe bazohen ne Bibel. Njerez te cuditshem paskeni qene.




> Por vetem Krishti dhe Nena e Tij, jane ngjitur e lartesuar ne Qiell, e kane lene pas varre bosh. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh eshte qe eshte Zoti ai qe gjykon dhe lumeron sherbetoret e tij te denje, e jo ti e une.


Ky eshte spekulim cka thua, ti e beson kete jashta Bibles. Trupi i Marise sipas Bibles duhet te jete ne toke, ose nuk mund te dijme sepse nuk ka dokument dhe pretendim historik rreth saj. Por edhe nese eshte lartesuar ne qiell ti perseri je ne kontradikte me vetveten pasi ti spo dijshe vlla me lexu e me kuptu sepse lartesimi ne Qiell nuk d.m.th. se te takon ndonje adhurim.




> *Thuaj #5. Virgjeresha Mari eshte Nena e gjithe te Krishtereve*
> 
> Nese Virgjeresha Mari eshte nena e Zotit Krisht, ajo eshte edhe nena e gjithe te krishtereve. Ashtu si Atit ne qiell i drejtohemi me fjalet "Ati yne qe je ne qiell..." sic na meson Krishti, ne te njejten menyre i drejtohemi edhe Nenes se Zotit, Virgjereshes se Kulluar e te Tereshenjte Mari: "O Nene e Tereshenjte, Virgjeresha Mari, ki meshire per ne mekataret, e lutju Birit tend per faljen e mekateve tona!" Ajo eshte ndermjetesja e lutjeve tona per te gjithe ne mekataret dhe lutjet e saj na vijne ne ndihme e na ndihmojne jo vetem ne kete bote, por edhe ne ate boten tjeter, edhe kur ta gjejme veten para Fronit te Krishtit, ku do te marrim gjykimin e mekateve tona. Virgjeresha Mari eshte edhe Nena e gjithe shenjtoreve te Kishes ne shekuj. Ajo nuk ka vetem Krishtin Bir, ajo na ka te gjithe ne femije, te gjithe ne qe jemi pagezuar ne Kishen Orthodhokse dhe besojme e praktikojme Ungjillin e plote e te pacenuar, sic na e ka ruajtur, trasheguar dhe na e deshmon sot Kisha me anen e Tradites se saj te Shenjte! Dy ikonat me mahnitese qe do te shikosh ne cdo Kishe Orthodhokse ne bote eshte ikona e Shen Marise me Krishtin e saj te vogel ne gji, dhe Shen Maria ne mes e rrethuar nga gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj. Te gjithe keta te krishtere qe Perendia i pa te denje qe ti shenjteronte me Hirin e Tij, te gjithe i jane lutur, e kane nderuar dhe gjithe jeten e tyre i jane pergjeruar e kerkuar ndermjetimin e Nenes se Tereshenjte. Ky nuk e ka emrin "adhurim", e ka emrin nderim, edhe pse ju protestantet nuk dini se cfare eshte as adhurimi e as nderimi. 
> 
> Uroj qe te pakten nenen tende, ta duash e ta nderosh me shume se sa Nenen e Zotit tone Krisht! 
> 
> Albo


Ore zoteri i nderuar, Maria nuk mund te kete meshire pasi nuk ka pushtet. Te gjithe njerezit jane mekatare dhe u duhet shpetimtari qe te shkojne ne parajse. Edhe Marija ishte mekatare. Bibla e thote kete. Mua sme intereson tradita juaj, mua me intereson dokumenti historik i kohes. Si spo e cenon o zoteri, del ketu shpik besime nga vetja pastaj thua 'praktikojme Ungjillin e pacenuar' mos me cenu si kishit shpik keto gjera nga vetja pastaj hyn ne forume e ofendon njerezit pa te bere asgje. Askush nuk e nderon dhe e don nenen e Jezusit sesa te krishteret, por fatkeqesisht njerez si ti te prire nga injoranca e thelle shpikni gjera nga vetja dhe i mesoni njerezve gjera te gabuara. Tani kur shume te krishtere dhe njerez te besimeve tjera po vriten e po masakrohen dhe shume shqiptare po na kthehen ne arkivole nga lufterat e huaja ti ke gjetur punen me te mencur, te shpikesh gjera nga vetja dhe te ofendosh njerezit se po mundohen te praktikojne Ungjillin. Mos u bej i padrejte sepse njerezit normale nuk e duan padrejtesine.

----------

deshmuesi (28-08-2014),Peniel (29-08-2014)

----------


## deshmuesi

Une dua te pershendes moderatorin Peniel dhe mesia4ever, per reagimin e tyre te drejte. Ceshtja nuk eshte se dikush shkruan ketu, edhe pse nuk eshte antar, ceshtja eshte se. Albo nuk ka piken e  respektit dhe te pakten njerzillekun, per te mare pjese ne nje diskutim. Ai  vuan nga mania, se i di te gjitha. Kjo ne fakt eshte mani e njerzve rurale dhe jo te civilizuar. Ne shkrmin tim nuk ka asnje fjale ku te fyej apo te neperkemb nje religjion apo person. Une zakonisht i vizitoj te gjitha faqet e krishtere, dhe natyrisht kur mendoj se jam i frutshem, gjithmone simbas fjales profetike,  shkruaj ate qe mendoj. Ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia, une nuk merem aspak me perosnin, si objekt apo teme. Une merem me doktrinen, gjithmone nen veshtrim te fjales profetike. Keshtu mbasi lexova kete shkrim te Albos tek faqja orthodhokse, natyisht qe solla dhe veshtrimin biblik, ku me argumenta faktike, ballafaqova ate cka ai kishte shkrojtur.  Por pa kaluar as disa ore, shkrimi ishte fshire, pa asnje shpjegim dhe arsye. Une e kuptoj arsyen, sepse Fjala e Perendise eshte si THIKA, qe ndan mendimet e frymes ( krijesa e re ne Krisht) nga ato te shpritit, (njeriut i vjeter mekatar).Por nese nje shkrim nuk ka ofendime, nuk ka nxitje fetare, nuk ka propogande te nje feje te reme dhe te tilla gjera si keto, ska perse ta fshish.  Pra fshirja e shkrimit pa arsye, eshte metoda e te "fortit", dhe vjen nga ate qe nuk jane kopetente  per punen qe kane mare persiper te kryejne.  Une jam anetar ne kete Faqe shqiptare, qysh ne momentin qe u ngrit, dhe kam kontribuar shume, dhe gjithmone jam ndeshur me Albon dhe seren e  tij. Por asnjehere nuk kam fyer dhe nuk kam gjykuar askend per ate se cfare dhe si ai beson. Ajo qe gjithmone kam bere dhe vazhdoj ta bej, eshte, te vendos Fjalen profetike, si mesimin baze qe na ka dhene Perendia dhe Zoti Krisht. Albo duhet te edukohet dhe te civilizohet, dhe te respektoje regullat, duke mos fyer askend, sidomos bashkesine e Krishtit. Cdo i krishtere eshte i lire te shfaqe hapur ate qe ai mendon, por pa fyer dhe pa i imponuar askujt me "dhune" mendimet e tij. 

 Mendoj se eshte mjaft e lehte per te konstatuar nje gje qe eshte shume domethenese. Per kete kam nje peytje:Nese religjioni eshte ne rrugen dhe besen e Vertete, atehere, perse religjioni  acarrohet dhe i shpalli lufte kujdo qe e ballafaqon doktrinen e tyre religjionoze me fjalet e Ungjillit te Krishtit? Veshtroni  se si ju tha Jezusi religjionozeve Farisenj, te cilet i thoshin atij se, ati i tyre eshte Perendia. Ju jeni pjelle neperkash, dhe ati juaj eshte djalli. Farisenjte ishin te bindur se, religjioni qe ata me fanatizem besonin dhe ushtronin, ishte besimi i vertete. Por pyetja eshte: kush ishte "MASA" qe e provonte kete? Shikoni si ju tha Jezusi religjionozeve farisej. " Por nëqoftëse ju nuk u besoni shkrimeve të tij ( Mojsiut), si do t’u besoni fjalëve të mia?.”  Kjo me verteton se, Fjalet e Jezusit jane thelbi i shkrimit profetik. Atehere pyes:  a mundet nje i krishtere, te te fyeje, te prendjeke,  dhe te te  sulmoje, per faktin se ti  e ballafaqon doktrinene tij me shkrimin profetik ? 
 Religjioni mbete nje prange, pasi ne thelb ka influence, dominacion  dhe teritor. Ndresa Besimi ne thelb ka Krishtin dhe vetem Krishtin. Kisha e gjalle u formua nga Krishti, ndersa religjioni nga njeriu. Kisha e Krishtit po rritet me ane te Ungjillizimit te fjales se Perendsie, religjioni permes luftrave dhe dominacioneve. Kishen e Gjalle e perndjek  bota, ndersa religjioni eshte miku i botes. Shikoni dallimet dhe beni perfundimin. Mos haroni shembelltyrene  10 vrigjereshave. Vetem pese ishin te mencurat ( mencuria eshte Krishti),  te cilat  permbushen vullnetin e e Dhendrit.   Ndersa  5 te tjerat ishin PA MEND, dmth pa Krisht.

----------

lace (03-10-2014),mesia4ever (30-08-2014),Peniel (29-08-2014)

----------


## Albo

> Zoteri nuk ke aspak te drejte te hysh ne kete faqe dhe te derdhesh gjith hidherimin tend dhe te fyesh deri ne injornace besimin tone ne Krisht.  Kontrollo te pakten emocionet e tua, dhe ji i pergjegjshem ne etike.  Do ti.lutesha moderatorit qe te mbaje qendrim ne kete shkrim, sepse fyen rende besimin tone ne Krisht. Eshte veshtire per ju zoteri, qe te kuptoni me mishin tuaj ate qe eshte shkrojtur ne fryme. Cdo kush eshte i miresepritur te diskutoje, por jo te fyeje. Ketu ne kete faqe, ne ndryshim me ate orhtodhokse, nuk ka religjione, festa e panaire. Ketu ka mesime, zbulesa, eksperineca dhe afrim ne ungjillin e Krishti. Ketu nuk ka as peticione per fortlumturine, apo atin e shenjte mbi dhe, as per toka te shenjta e mure te shenjte, as per piktura e adhurime njerzish, as per turma qe luftojne me policine per ndertesa ksihtare. Ketu ka vetem Adhurim ndaj Krishtit dhe Perendise. Meri mbrapsht fjalete tua, dhe meso te repsektosh shtepine ku hyn, edhe pse e shikon si "pronen"tende. Ne fakt kete reagim duhej ta bente moderatori, sepse eshte detyra e tij, qe ne baze te regullores te mbaje paster vendin e punes. por mbase..


Kur dikush te korrigjon e te flet ashper kur te shikon qe je ne gabim, nuk e ka emrin ofendim, e ka emrin dashuri. Ai qe te do te miren te korrigjon. Ai qe nuk te do te miren, kur te shikon qe je ne rruge te gabuar e do perfundosh keq, te thote: "vazhdo se e ke mire", ose ben ate tjetren, nuk thote gje fare. Arsyeja perse ti "ofendohesh" nga fjalet e mia me siper edhe pse ne ato fjale nuk ka asnje ofeze karshi teje, eshte se ne mendjen tende besimi ne Zot eshte i barabarte me "mendime" qe pjell mendja jote teksa lexon faqet e Bibles dhe "emocionet" e momentit qe ti perjeton. Dhe nese dikush te thote qe keto mendime nuk jane te drejta, apo emocionet nuk jane fryt i jetes shpirterore por mashtrime te te ligut, ju ndiheni keq. Si guxon ky Albo te na thote qe ne nuk paskemi te drejte te shpikim mendimet tona mbi besimin dhe te shprehim me fjale si ndihemi perbrenda!




> E une qe nuk jam protestant kur te i lutem Zotit a duhet te lutem nepermjet Marise. Epo zoteri kjo eshte kontradikte e juaj sepse ne Ungjill askund nuk mesohet se duhet t'i lutemi Marise, nenes se Jezusit. Ore zoteri nuk te pranohet ty kjo si te teket ty, duhet te kete baze ne shkrimet e profeteve, fjalet e Jezusit dhe te dishepujve te tij qe dicka te praktikohet. Le mor burre se je dehur nga feja jote dy gjera elementare nuk mund t'i kuptosh. Si te ju permendet 'ORTHODOKS' mendja juaj stopon. Sikur Nuh Musa je bere, si t'i thuash 'Muhamed' mendja i stopon dhe eshte gati ta gjuaje ne berllog. Por une te bej thirrje hiq dore nga kjo fe dhe eja ne Bibel dhe ne besimin krishter sic ishte ne fillim pa parashtesa e pa prapashtesa.


Dallimi mes meje, nje te krishteri orthodhoks, dhe teje, nje protestanti pa Kishe e fe, eshte se une besoj ne deshmine e besimit te Kishes Orthodhokse. Ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL qe e blen ne pazar dhe e lexon ne qetesine e dhomes tende, dhe e interpreton me mendjen tende. Bibla qe blen ne pazar eshte thjeshte nje LIBER si gjithe librat e tij. Bibla mbi altarin e Kishes Orthodhokse, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte. Dhe gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh ti eshte se Shkrimi i Shenjte e merr shenjterine e tij nga Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, dhe jo anasjelltas. Shkrimi i Shenjte ka dale nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes dhe Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes nuk perfshin vetem Shkrimin e Shenjte. Perfshin edhe traditen e trasheguar gojore, edhe ikonografine, edhe vetedijen historike te Kishes, shenjtoreve te saj ne shekull, qe nga koha e Krishtit e apostujve, e deri me sot. Ne mendjet tuaja te mashtruara, LIBRI eshte gjithcka qe ju duhet per te shpetuar. Harroni qe librat dhe shtypshkronjat u shpiken vetem ne 6 shekujt e fundit. Domethene, ata breza para shekullit te XVI qe nuk kishin libra per te lexuar, ata nuk besonin e detyrimisht nuk shpetonin dot apo jo?!

Ne fakt, ne syte e nje orthodhoksi, muslimanet dhe protestantet jane si puna e dy kokave te se njejtes monedhe. Ashtu si ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL, edhe ai muslimani beson ne KURAN. Ashtu si ti beson se libri me titullin BIBEL eshte i SHENJTE vetvetiu pa ditur origjinen dhe si ka dale, ashtu edhe muslimani beson se KURANIN ia hodhi Zotit profetit Muhamet nga qielli. Ashtu si ti beson se mjafton te lexosh e zbatosh ate qe lexon ne Bibel per shpetimin tend, ashtu edhe ai muslimani meson KURANIN per mendesh pasi keshtu do shkoje ne xhenet. 




> Ketu vetem tregohet nje ngjarje, nuk duhet te formohen doktrina ne disa ngjarje. Maria ishte njeri, mekatare. Mos hyj ne spekulime pasi ne besim nuk ka spekulim. O besohet o nuk besohet. Ti nuk mund te dish, por mund te besosh apo te mos besosh. Secili i krishter nderon Marine dhe te gjithe te krishteret tjere pasi ai beson se me ta do te bashkohet ne parajse nen mbreterine e Zotit. Planin e Perendise e dinin profetet pasi edhe ne Dhiaten e Vjeter profetet profetizuan ardhjen e Jezusit, madje detajisht profetizohet edhe kryqezimi i Jezusit. Mos bej pretendime kur nuk ke argumenta.


Si e nderon ti Marine per shembull, meqe i thua vetes i krishtere?

Maria ishte njeri, dhe nuk ishte e pamekat. Por ne mendjet tuaja te semura, kaq mjafton per te mos i dhene asaj asnje lloj nderimi pasi per ju te nderosh shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj, eshte "idhujtari" pasi ne mendjet tuaja (ashtu sic bejne muslimanet me profetin Muhamed) nderimi dhe adhurimi i takon vetem Krishtit. Bile ju as nuk e kini idene e dallimit mes adhurimit te Zotit dhe nderimit te shenjtoreve, per ju ka vetem adhurim, dhe adhurimi per ju duket vetem duke adhuruar me fjale Zotin. Krishti lindi nga Virgjeresha Mari! Ky eshte fakt historik. Barku i saj mbarti Zotin brenda! Dhe prandaj gjithe brezat e njerezimit e njohin si Theotokos (Zot-Mbartese). Dhe sic ua mesova me lart, ajo eshte e para qe u ungjillizua dhe e para qe u shenjterua. Dallimi i madh mes Saj dhe gjithe shenjtoreve te tjeter te Kishes eshte se ajo nuk u shenjterua thjeshte nga hiri i Perendise, ajo u shenjterua nga Zoti brenda Saj. Dhe gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj, e gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse, e quajne Nene e Zotit, e i luten e pergjerohen per lutjet e Saj drejtuar Zotit tone Krisht! Dhe ne te krishteret orthodhokse nuk i lutemi e nuk nderojme vetem Nenen e Tereshenjte te Zotit, nderojme gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj. I nderojme dhe u lutemi qe atje ku jane, ne prani te Zotit, te ndermjetesojne per ne mekataret e te na ndihmojne me lutjet e tyre!

Do te pyesja se cilet jane "shenjtoret" qe ti si protestant nderon por jam i bindur qe do te vija ne siklet, pasi ne mendjet tuaja, ju jeni Kisha dhe shenjtore bashke! Une une une... Dhe duke qene se ngrini ate kalane e reres brenda jush qe e quani besim, ju as nuk e shihni te nevojshme te kerkoni ndermjetimin e shenjtoreve te Kishes. E jo vetem kaq, por as nuk merrni mundimin qe te mesoni per jeten e vepren e tyre. Ne si protestante besojme vetem aq sa shkruhet ne Bibel, e po nuk eshte ne Bibel, ne as nuk e lexojme, as nuk e mesojme, por e injorojme, apo jo?




> Keto jane fantazira te juaja, kjo po eshte blasfemi e rende cka po thua, por njerez pa tru ne koke si ti s'mund te kuptojne. Ore zoteri nese vazhdon keshtu do te te perze nga besimi krishter, mos na e ndryshoni besimin krishter, nese ste pelqen ashtu sic eshte behu vella mysliman apo ateist, mos shpik gjera nga vetja. Eshte me mire te humbasesh ti se te mundohesh t'i humbasesh te tjeret. Mos hidh benzin ne zjarr, ti ne vend qe te praktikosh krishterim ti vjen e sjell vrer ndaj te krishtereve qe bazohen ne Bibel. Njerez te cuditshem paskeni qene.


Keto nuk jane fantazira te mia por jane DESHMIA UNIVERSALE E TRADITES SE SHENJTE E KISHES ORTHODHOKSE! Kjo eshte ajo qe Kisha u ka mesuar gjithe brezave te njerezimit. Kjo eshte DESHMI qe na vjen qe nga koha e Krishtit e Nenes se Tij. Por sic ua shpjegova me lart, UNGJILLI nuk perfshin gjithe TRADITEN E SHENJTE te Kishes. Ungjilli eshte vetem nje pjese e kesaj TRADITE. Ti dhe shume si ty e degjoni e lexoni ate qe une ju shkruaj me lart per here te pare, e tronditeni, pasi e verteta qe lexoni me lart rrezon ate kalane e reres qe kini ndertuar ne mendjet tuaja duke interpretuar sipas qejfit ate qe lexoni ne Bibel.

Sic na meson Tradita e Kishes, pas fjetjes se Shen Marise, te gjithe apostujt e Krishtit u mblodhen ne Jeruzalem qe ti jepnin nderimin dhe lamtumiren e fundit, ne ritin e varrimit. Te gjithe apostujt pervec apostullit Thoma. Thomai erdhi me disa dite vonese dhe varrimi ishte bere. Duke qene se Nena e Zotit ishte personi me i dashur per gjithe Apostujt e Krishtit, Thomai insistoi qe ti jepte lamtumiren e tij Nenes se Zotit, dhe kerkoi hapjen e varrit. Kur e hapen varrin, e gjeten varrin bosh. Zoti e kish lartesuar trupin e saj ne qiell. Dhe asnje shenjtor apo trup qiellor nuk gezon nderimin, fuqine e lavdine e Nenes se Zotit ne Qiell, Zoti e lumeroi Ate duke e bere Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit!




> Ore zoteri i nderuar, Maria nuk mund te kete meshire pasi nuk ka pushtet. Te gjithe njerezit jane mekatare dhe u duhet shpetimtari qe te shkojne ne parajse. Edhe Marija ishte mekatare. Bibla e thote kete. Mua sme intereson tradita juaj, mua me intereson dokumenti historik i kohes. Si spo e cenon o zoteri, del ketu shpik besime nga vetja pastaj thua 'praktikojme Ungjillin e pacenuar' mos me cenu si kishit shpik keto gjera nga vetja pastaj hyn ne forume e ofendon njerezit pa te bere asgje. Askush nuk e nderon dhe e don nenen e Jezusit sesa te krishteret, por fatkeqesisht njerez si ti te prire nga injoranca e thelle shpikni gjera nga vetja dhe i mesoni njerezve gjera te gabuara. Tani kur shume te krishtere dhe njerez te besimeve tjera po vriten e po masakrohen dhe shume shqiptare po na kthehen ne arkivole nga lufterat e huaja ti ke gjetur punen me te mencur, te shpikesh gjera nga vetja dhe te ofendosh njerezit se po mundohen te praktikojne Ungjillin. Mos u bej i padrejte sepse njerezit normale nuk e duan padrejtesine.


Nena e Zotit nuk paska pushtet e nderim qe i ka dhene Zoti, Biri i Saj qe e mbajti ne bark! Por nje kokebosh qe lexon Biblen dhe e interpreton sipas radakes se vete ka pushtet!

Kur ta gjesh veten para fronit te Krishtit dhe kur te shikosh me syte e tu Lavdine qe Zoti i ka dhene Virgjereshet Mari ne ate boten qe nuk e sheh syri i njeriut, do te kujtohen edhe keto fjalet e mia, edhe keta helme qe nxjerr nga goja. Por do te jete teper vone.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Kur dikush te korrigjon e te flet ashper kur te shikon qe je ne gabim, nuk e ka emrin ofendim, e ka emrin dashuri. Ai qe te do te miren te korrigjon. Ai qe nuk te do te miren, kur te shikon qe je ne rruge te gabuar e do perfundosh keq, te thote: "vazhdo se e ke mire", ose ben ate tjetren, nuk thote gje fare. Arsyeja perse ti "ofendohesh" nga fjalet e mia me siper edhe pse ne ato fjale nuk ka asnje ofeze karshi teje, eshte se ne mendjen tende besimi ne Zot eshte i barabarte me "mendime" qe pjell mendja jote teksa lexon faqet e Bibles dhe "emocionet" e momentit qe ti perjeton. Dhe nese dikush te thote qe keto mendime nuk jane te drejta, apo emocionet nuk jane fryt i jetes shpirterore por mashtrime te te ligut, ju ndiheni keq. Si guxon ky Albo te na thote qe ne nuk paskemi te drejte te shpikim mendimet tona mbi besimin dhe te shprehim me fjale si ndihemi perbrenda!


O zoteri Albo une spo them se ti ia deshiron te keqen dikujt, ti ke te drejte te shfaqesh mendimin dhe pikepamjen tende per secilen qeshtje qe mendon se ia vlen te diskutohet, kete askush nuk ta mohon. Qellimi yt eshte i mire pasi ti deshiron te influencosh te tjeret ne fene e vertete e ajo sipas teje eshte ajo ORTHODOKSE. Eja ofro argumenta nese mendon se nje mendim i Deshmuesit eshte i padrejte, ti se ben kete por ofendon pasi ti sillesh se ti i di te gjitha ndersa te tjeret nuk dijne. Vetem ti paske besimin e vertete ndersa te tjeret 'hajne bari'. Epo zoteri edhe te tjeret dijne te lexojne e te studiojne Shkrimin e Shenjte, Biblen, mesazhin e Jezusit...




> Dallimi mes meje, nje te krishteri orthodhoks, dhe teje, nje protestanti pa Kishe e fe, eshte se une besoj ne deshmine e besimit te Kishes Orthodhokse. Ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL qe e blen ne pazar dhe e lexon ne qetesine e dhomes tende, dhe e interpreton me mendjen tende. Bibla qe blen ne pazar eshte thjeshte nje LIBER si gjithe librat e tij. Bibla mbi altarin e Kishes Orthodhokse, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte. Dhe gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh ti eshte se Shkrimi i Shenjte e merr shenjterine e tij nga Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, dhe jo anasjelltas.


O zoteri une sjam protestant, sepse ne Krishterim nuk ka nevoje per reforma e per kunderreforma pasi Mesazhi qe na jep Ungjilli eshte vetvetiu perfekt. Une Biblen e lexoj ne Tablet PC,  :perqeshje:  Bibel si liber e posedoj nje por nuk e kam perdorur moti kohe prej se e pata blere kete PC Tablet dhe sipas teje une duhet te shkoj ne Kishe Orthodokse qe ajo te behet 'Shkrim i Shenjte'. Por Jezusi kur predikoi 'jashta Kishes Orthodokse' ato sipas logjikes tende te shtrember 'ishin vetem fjale te pafuqishme' sepse Jezusi do te duhej te hynte ne Kishe Orthodokse per t'iu bere te verteta fjalet e Tij.




> Shkrimi i Shenjte ka dale nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes dhe Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes nuk perfshin vetem Shkrimin e Shenjte. Perfshin edhe traditen e trasheguar gojore, edhe ikonografine, edhe vetedijen historike te Kishes, shenjtoreve te saj ne shekull, qe nga koha e Krishtit e apostujve, e deri me sot. Ne mendjet tuaja te mashtruara, LIBRI eshte gjithcka qe ju duhet per te shpetuar. Harroni qe librat dhe shtypshkronjat u shpiken vetem ne 6 shekujt e fundit. Domethene, ata breza para shekullit te XVI qe nuk kishin libra per te lexuar, ata nuk besonin e detyrimisht nuk shpetonin dot apo jo?!


Kur them se une besoj ne Bibel, une them se besoj ne mesazhin qe na jep ajo, e jo se besoj ne nje liber te thjeshte, thjesht nje tregim apo dicka te ngjashme. Kur them une se besoj ne Bibel une de fakto kam pranuar historicitetin e atij Shkrimi dhe kam pranuar historicitetin e krejt personazheve te Bibles. Pra une po e pranoj se ka ekzistuar nje person me emrin Jezus, Mesia, Krishti dhe se Ai eshte kryqezuar dhe Ringjallur me trup pasi u kryqezua per mekatet e njerezimit. Une kur them se besoj ne Bibel them se ajo na jep Besimin e Vertete te Krishtere e jo mendimet e njerezve.




> Ne fakt, ne syte e nje orthodhoksi, muslimanet dhe protestantet jane si puna e dy kokave te se njejtes monedhe. Ashtu si ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL, edhe ai muslimani beson ne KURAN. Ashtu si ti beson se libri me titullin BIBEL eshte i SHENJTE vetvetiu pa ditur origjinen dhe si ka dale, ashtu edhe muslimani beson se KURANIN ia hodhi Zotit profetit Muhamet nga qielli. Ashtu si ti beson se mjafton te lexosh e zbatosh ate qe lexon ne Bibel per shpetimin tend, ashtu edhe ai muslimani meson KURANIN per mendesh pasi keshtu do shkoje ne xhenet.


Myslimani dhe protestantet jane dy gjera te kunderta, nuk kane te bejne asgje me njera tjetren. O zoteri nese nje person zbaton Biblen ai person eshte duke zbatuar urdheresat e Perendise, p.sh. 10 Urdheresat qe Perendia ia dha Mojsiut nuk mund t'i gjesh ne Kishe Ortodokse por ne Bibel. Apo hajde pretendo se 10 urdheresat e Zotit mund te praktikohen vetem sa je afer altarit te nje Kishe Orthodokse?!




> Si e nderon ti Marine per shembull, meqe i thua vetes i krishtere?


Maria ishte Nena e Jezusit, eshte e bekuar 'ndër' te gjitha grate e krejt botes sepse ajo lindi Shpetimtarin tone. Une nuk them se ajo eshte 'Mbretereshe e Qiellit' sepse po ta thoja kete do te behesha genjeshtar i madh. Une nuk e adhuroj e lutem Marise sepse ajo kurre nuk ka pretenduar natyre hyjnore. Studio ngjarjen kur njeri qe u kryqezua afer Jezusit dhe u pendua per mekatet e tij, ai nuk iu lut as Marise e as Kishes Orthodokse, megjithate Jezusi i premtoi 'Sot do te jesh me mua ne Parajse'. Atehere as nuk kishte as Kishe Orthodokse e as Katolike epo ai u shpetua.




> Maria ishte njeri, dhe nuk ishte e pamekat. Por ne mendjet tuaja te semura, kaq mjafton per te mos i dhene asaj asnje lloj nderimi pasi per ju te nderosh shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj, eshte "idhujtari" pasi ne mendjet tuaja (ashtu sic bejne muslimanet me profetin Muhamed) nderimi dhe adhurimi i takon vetem Krishtit. Bile ju as nuk e kini idene e dallimit mes adhurimit te Zotit dhe nderimit te shenjtoreve, per ju ka vetem adhurim, dhe adhurimi per ju duket vetem duke adhuruar me fjale Zotin. Krishti lindi nga Virgjeresha Mari! Ky eshte fakt historik. Barku i saj mbarti Zotin brenda! Dhe prandaj gjithe brezat e njerezimit e njohin si Theotokos (Zot-Mbartese). Dhe sic ua mesova me lart, ajo eshte e para qe u ungjillizua dhe e para qe u shenjterua. Dallimi i madh mes Saj dhe gjithe shenjtoreve te tjeter te Kishes eshte se ajo nuk u shenjterua thjeshte nga hiri i Perendise, ajo u shenjterua nga Zoti brenda Saj. Dhe gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj, e gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse, e quajne Nene e Zotit, e i luten e pergjerohen per lutjet e Saj drejtuar Zotit tone Krisht! Dhe ne te krishteret orthodhokse nuk i lutemi e nuk nderojme vetem Nenen e Tereshenjte te Zotit, nderojme gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj. I nderojme dhe u lutemi qe atje ku jane, ne prani te Zotit, te ndermjetesojne per ne mekataret e te na ndihmojne me lutjet e tyre!


Nese e qet Biblen - Shkrimin e Shenjte ne pension atehere ti mund te praktikosh cfare te deshirosh dhe te thuash se 'ja ky eshte krishterimi i vertete'. Kisha Orthodokse eshte vetem se nje Organizate qe pretendon se eshte Kisha e Vertete por kjo le nje zbrazeti te madhe sepse mundohet te shpike gjera nga vetja. Dallimi ne mes Adhurimit qe i behet Marise dhe shenjtoreve eshte i madh, pasi shenjtoret nuk quhen p.sh. 'Mbreter te qiellit'.




> Do te pyesja se cilet jane "shenjtoret" qe ti si protestant nderon por jam i bindur qe do te vija ne siklet, pasi ne mendjet tuaja, ju jeni Kisha dhe shenjtore bashke! Une une une... Dhe duke qene se ngrini ate kalane e reres brenda jush qe e quani besim, ju as nuk e shihni te nevojshme te kerkoni ndermjetimin e shenjtoreve te Kishes. E jo vetem kaq, por as nuk merrni mundimin qe te mesoni per jeten e vepren e tyre. Ne si protestante besojme vetem aq sa shkruhet ne Bibel, e po nuk eshte ne Bibel, ne as nuk e lexojme, as nuk e mesojme, por e injorojme, apo jo?


Une te them se nuk jam protestant, e ky thote 'ti si protestant'. Lexojme e mesojme edhe keshillat e te krishtereve tjere, e kane vendin meritor qe u takon.




> Keto nuk jane fantazira te mia por jane DESHMIA UNIVERSALE E TRADITES SE SHENJTE E KISHES ORTHODHOKSE! Kjo eshte ajo qe Kisha u ka mesuar gjithe brezave te njerezimit. Kjo eshte DESHMI qe na vjen qe nga koha e Krishtit e Nenes se Tij. Por sic ua shpjegova me lart, UNGJILLI nuk perfshin gjithe TRADITEN E SHENJTE te Kishes. Ungjilli eshte vetem nje pjese e kesaj TRADITE. Ti dhe shume si ty e degjoni e lexoni ate qe une ju shkruaj me lart per here te pare, e tronditeni, pasi e verteta qe lexoni me lart rrezon ate kalane e reres qe kini ndertuar ne mendjet tuaja duke interpretuar sipas qejfit ate qe lexoni ne Bibel.


Ungjilli sipas teje qenka vetem pjese e Tradites Orthodokse?! Hajde puno keshtu koke me vete hajde.




> Sic na meson Tradita e Kishes, pas fjetjes se Shen Marise, te gjithe apostujt e Krishtit u mblodhen ne Jeruzalem qe ti jepnin nderimin dhe lamtumiren e fundit, ne ritin e varrimit. Te gjithe apostujt pervec apostullit Thoma. Thomai erdhi me disa dite vonese dhe varrimi ishte bere. Duke qene se Nena e Zotit ishte personi me i dashur per gjithe Apostujt e Krishtit, Thomai insistoi qe ti jepte lamtumiren e tij Nenes se Zotit, dhe kerkoi hapjen e varrit. Kur e hapen varrin, e gjeten varrin bosh. Zoti e kish lartesuar trupin e saj ne qiell. Dhe asnje shenjtor apo trup qiellor nuk gezon nderimin, fuqine e lavdine e Nenes se Zotit ne Qiell, Zoti e lumeroi Ate duke e bere Mbretereshen e Kupes se Qiellit!


Ske baze me kete cka thua, por kjo eshte qeshtje dytesore ne besimin krishter.




> Nena e Zotit nuk paska pushtet e nderim qe i ka dhene Zoti, Biri i Saj qe e mbajti ne bark! Por nje kokebosh qe lexon Biblen dhe e interpreton sipas radakes se vete ka pushtet!
> 
> Kur ta gjesh veten para fronit te Krishtit dhe kur te shikosh me syte e tu Lavdine qe Zoti i ka dhene Virgjereshet Mari ne ate boten qe nuk e sheh syri i njeriut, do te kujtohen edhe keto fjalet e mia, edhe keta helme qe nxjerr nga goja. Por do te jete teper vone.


Ku more i ka jepur pushtet Jezusi Marise o fantazues. Ke humbur cdo sens, kur te mesoj ty se Maria nuk ka pushtet ne shpetimin e njerezve sipas teje qenka 'helm nga goja'. O zoteri ky eshte besim i shpikur nga injorante e kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Kete e them me siguri 100 % pasi vetem Perendia ka pushtet, nese deshiron te vazhdosh me keto besime 'si urdhero zoterote' por mua mos me meso. Preferoj te mbes 'injorant e kokebosh' sesa te shpik gjera nga vetja pa kurrfare baze. Zoti te bekofte

----------

deshmuesi (30-08-2014)

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo, nuk eshte hera e pare qe ti vepron keshtu. Une ta kam thene qe kjo menyre komunikimi, duke u hequr"kapadai", nuk ka te beje me faktin se nuk je i shkolluar. Ky  eshte  karakteri yt i gjenezes familjare dhe vendit ku je lindur e rritur. Pra thene shkoqur eshte komplet rural. Fatkeqesisht njeriu nuk ndahet dot nga ky karater i lindur.  Ne kroce kishte disa familje qe kishin erdhur nga zoat e thella rrurale, dhe femijet e tyre, edhe pse ishin lindur ne qytet, ne thelb ishin dhe mbeten rurale derisa u rriten dhe u martuan.  Pra ti edhe pse je ne amerike apo dhe ne hene te vesh, kete  karakter i cili eshte i trasheguar, nuk e ndryshon dot.   Qe ta kuptosh me mire kete qe te them, po ta bej "lopka", i themi ne andej nga korca.  Ti hyn ne "shtepine e tjetrit, dhe jo vetem qe e fyen, por i tregon dhe kapadaillek. Po ti tregoj te dyja: Ja se si fyen:

  "Nga te gjitha herezite ne te cilat ju protestantet gjeloni....."
  "Jeni aq njerez shpirtzinj e jetoni ne nje erresire te tille shpirterore..."  

 Albo, edhe Farisenjte  gjate gjithe kohes, u peroqen te "korigjonin" Jezusin, duke i thene se Ai i po shkelte te shtunen, po shkelte ligjin e Mojsiut, nuk po ju bindej prifterve dhe po mesonte njerzit ne nje rruge tjeter me ate te religjionit, qe simbas atyre ishte rruga e Djallit.  Se po sillte remuje ne izrael dhe po sillte gjith te keqiat. Pra si religjionoz i thekur qe je, ke nje gabim, qe nuk di me ke krah je. 

 Ja dhe kapadailleku yt:

 " Kur dikush te korrigjon e te flet ashper kur te shikon qe je ne gabim, nuk e ka emrin ofendim, e ka emrin dashuri."  

 Ketu ke hyre ne rolin e Janullatosit,  skam komnet. Por e keqja eshte se kete e ke te shoqeruar me kapadaillekun tend rural, qe  do te besh ligjin ne shtepine e komshiut.  Me e keqja eshte se vazhdon te mbrosh menyren tende, duke mos pasur me te voglin reflektim. Ne vend qe te thoje, me falni, qe hyra nxitimthi ne shtepine tuaj dhe fola ca si "caprazce", dhe pastaj te flisje lireshm ate qe mendon, pa muskla dhe tam tame. Dhe ne, ne  mirsjellje do te te thonim: heren tjeter kur te hysh, hyr nga dera, se miqte perdorin deren dhe jo oxhakun, se ndodh qe ndezim zjarrin dhe digjesh. 

 Nese... ti leme fjalet, kur ato nuk kane vesh ku te hyjne, dhe te vazhdojme me temen.  Te them te drejten, nuk kam deshire qe shkrimin tim ta kthej ne diskutim  religjioni,. Qellimi eshte, cfar shkjrimi profetik na meson, dmth fjala e Perendsie, se si kristiani   tju ruhet kurtheve te te ligut, i cili i perdor te gjitha menyrat, per ta  ndare ate, nga paqja e Krishtit.  Tani vazhdojme.


 Religjionozi thote: 
 ".. ne mendjen tende besimi ne Zot eshte i barabarte me "mendime" qe pjell mendja jote teksa lexon faqet e Bibles dhe "emocionet" e momentit qe ti perjeton. Dhe nese dikush te thote qe keto mendime nuk jane te drejta, apo emocionet nuk jane fryt i jetes shpirterore por mashtrime te te ligut..."

 Ne shkrimin tim me siper kam thene se, Religjioni eshte nje prange qe lidh te humburit. Kjo ndodh sepse Shkrimi profetik, dmth Bibla, prej Religjinozeve, nuk shikohet si mesazhi Fondamental, i cili . (2 :mace e verdhe: im:3-16), eshte dhene per te krishterin, per ta mesuar, arsimuar, edukuar, dhe bere gati ate  per vepren e Perendise. Pra,  religjionozi  kur sheh se  i krishter i vertete, te gjith arsimimin, mesimin, edukimin dhe pregatitjen e tij per ti sherbyer Perendise, e vendos ne deshmim te Shkrimit profetik, per religjionozin kjo eshte krejtesisht e gabuar, eshte  ceshtje emocionale, peshtjellim mendor, te cilat  te cojne ne mashtrim.   Ajo qe duhej te them  ne keto memente eshte vetem: Fale o Zot. Shikoni si ju tha Jezusi religjionozeve, ju hulumtoni shkrimet, pasi shpresoni se do te merni jete prej tyre, por ato deshmojne per mua. Jezusi ju tregon religjionozeve se sa fondamental eshte Shkrimi per nje te krishtere, pasi Krishti u shpall e u deshmua simbas Shkrimit, ligjit dhe profeteve, dhe jo simbas tradites, te cilen e trashegonin religjionozet.  E kam thene dhe e them se, me nje religjionoz je mik persa kohe qe ne bisede me te, nuk i ze ne goje biblen. Perse: sepse jane ne mish. Por sapo  fillon te shpallesh mesimin  ne refim te deshmise se shkrimit profetik,  fillon lufta. Kjo sepse Mishi eshte kunder Frymes.  Kur ti shtjellon simbas shkrimit profetik nen zbulese te Frymes, Religjioni te quan mashtrues. A nuk e quajti prifteria e izraelit,  Jezusin, si  bashkepuntor te djallit? Kjo sepse ata shkrimin e kishin strukture, per te rritur dominacionin e tyre, dhe tek Jezusi shikoni armikun e religjionit te tyre, pasi Ai ju zbuloi sheshit qellimemt e tyre te mbrapshta. Ai ju tha atyre se, a nuk e shkelni dhe ju  te shtunen, nese ju bije delja ne kanal, dhe nderkohe denoni ata qe shkelin te shtunen?  Ja pra dyfytyresia e tyre, cka tregon se ata nuk kishin ne qellim  Ligjin, por ne sherbim te rritjes se pushtetit te religjionit.  Shikoni religjionozin,  se si e quan ai mesimin qe mer i krishteri nga shkrimi profetik,  "si nje lajthitje dhe emocion mashtrues". Perse? Sepse mardhenia apo njohuria e tij ne hulumtim te  shkrimit, eshte Zero.

 Religjionozi thote:
 " Dallimi mes meje, nje te krishteri orthodhoks, dhe teje, nje protestanti pa Kishe e fe, eshte se une besoj ne deshmine e besimit te Kishes Orthodhokse. Ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL qe e blen ne pazar dhe e lexon ne qetesine e dhomes tende, dhe e interpreton me mendjen tende. Bibla qe blen ne pazar eshte thjeshte nje LIBER si gjithe librat e tij. Bibla mbi altarin e Kishes Orthodhokse, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte."

 Shikoni gjuhen qe perdor religjionozi: " Dallimi mes meje, nje te krishteri orthodhoks, dhe teje, nje protestanti pa Kishe e fe,..."

 Religjioni, i cili ne qender ka influencen dhe dominacionin, te  gjithe luften e tij e  perqendron pikerisht, ne faktin , qe te legjtimohet si i  vetmi i vertete, ku cdo kend qe eshte  jashte religjionit te tij, e identifikon si heretike dhe mashtruese. Per te mare esnecen e kesaj qe po diskutoj, i referohem gjithmone bibles, dhe pikerisht momentit te Jezusit ne perballje me religjionin dhe religjionozet.  Religjionozet e akuzonin Jezusin, si mashtrues, per faktin se Ai e barazonte veten me Perendine. Pikerisht per kete akuze ata e cuan Jezusin  deri ne kryq.  Religjioni e perndoqi Kishen dhe i burgosi e vrau besimtaret, duke i quajtur pa fe, pasi per ata fe ishte vetem religjioni qe ata kishin ngritur.  Sauli nje i ri, ndiqte dhe burgoste kristianet, perse? Sepse ata nuk ndiqnin regullat e religjionit, por besonin ne mesim te Udhes, duke shpallur keshtu nje Udhe tjeter nga ai  i Religjionit,  Jezus Krishtin.

 Shikoni cfar thote me poshte religjionozi:

    " ...une besoj ne deshmine e besimit te Kishes Orthodhokse. Ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL qe e blen ne pazar dhe e lexon ne qetesine e dhomes tende, dhe e interpreton me mendjen tende. Bibla qe blen ne pazar eshte thjeshte nje LIBER si gjithe librat e tij. Bibla mbi altarin e Kishes Orthodhokse, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte."

 Ja pra ketu del fare qarte se, gjithshka fetare, quhet e drejte dhe e vertete, vetem nese eshte pjese e institucionit religjionoz. Vetem ta mendosh, se, Bbila qe blihet ne dyqan eshte e pavlefshme, kjo te tregon qarte se ke te besh me MAREZI, virtyt i virgjereshave  te mara. Jezusi permes kesaj shembelltyre, i tregoi kishes se tij, se krahas saj, jane dhe religjionozet, te cielt ne thelb jane vecse kallp. Dmth pa te Verteten.  A mund ti flasesh dikujt, i cili thote se,"Bibla qe blen ne pazar eshte thjeshte nje LIBER si gjithe librat e tij. Bibla mbi altarin e Kishes Orthodhokse, eshte Shkrim i Shenjte?"  

 Po te ecesh ne llogjiken e ketij religjionozi, i bije qe te gjith ata qe kane bibla ne shtepi,  kane thjesht libra prallash.  Por eshte i vertete fakti, se relijgionozit bibla i duket pralle kur e lexon, pasi nuk ka Krisht. Jezusi ju tha Farisnjve se, ju nuk me besoni, sepse Fjala ime nuk gjen te ndenjur ne ju. Shkrimi profetik, nuk mund te kuptohet asnjeher, nese Fjala e Perendise, dhe Fjala eshte Jezusi, nuk eshte perosnalisht ne jeten tende. Nga leximi i bibles njeriu mund te mare nje kulture teologjike, qe rendom ka prirje historike. Fjala e Perendise eshte Mister per syte e njeriut. A thua se prifteria ne izrael, nuk e lexonte shkrimin? A thua se ne tempull ata nuk kryenin te gjitha rritet fetare? Atehere ju pyes: Perse e kryqezuan Jezusin? Kjo erdhi si rezultat i mosbesimit qe ata kishin ndaj Jezusit. Pra sic e shikoni, edhe pse lexonin shkrimin, ata duke mos i besuar Jezusit, Fjales Perendi, nuk mund te mernin nga Shkrimi, mesimin me fondamental, se kush eshte Jezus Krishti i Nazaretit. Kjo ben qe dhe religjionit ti duken pralla, zbulesat dhe mesimet qe Fryma jep perems Shkrimi profetik.  Une e kuptoj relijgionozin, kur flet rreth bibles brockulla te tilla. Kjo e gjitha ndodh sepse ai nuk ka te Verteten Krishtin. Ai ka  vecse "kostumin" qe ta qep religjioni. Fakt i gjalle eshte apsotulli Pal. Nese do te ndjekim me nje imtesi jeten e Palit, kur ishte Saul, do te shohim, fuqine shkatruese dhe erresien e plote qe sjell  religjioni ne jeten e njeriut nen kete dominim.A mendoni se Pali, nuk i njihte shkrimin ligjin dhe profetet? Por perse ai e perndiqte kishen e Krishtit ne cdo hap? A nuk e shikoni dhe kete farise te vockel ketu, qe sillet si ....? Kjo sepse religjioni te mbuesh me te tille pushte te erresirest, qe te luftosh ndaj atyre qe besojne dhe ndjekin Krishtin. Por, a mund te ndjekesh Krisht, nese nuk njeh aspak fjalen e Tij?  Shikoni se cfar thote Pali, kur njohu personalisht Krishtin ne rrugen e  damaskut. Ai i ben nje rezyme vete jetes dhe personalitetit te tij fetar. Ne fillim flet rreth religjionit dhe poziten qe ai kishte ne kete religjion. Ai thote se, jam farise dhe bir fariseu, njohes i shkelqyer i ligjit dhe mbajtes si saj simbas regullave te Mojsiut. I veshur me pushtet nga kryeprifti per te kapur ndjekesit e Udhes, Krishtit, te cilet nuk i binden religjionit dhe prifterise. Pra rezymeja e Palit eshte mjaft domethenese dhe e vertete. Ai na tregon se kishte nje privilegj shume te madh ne kete religjion. Por me pas Pali flet per pjesen e vertete dhe reale, te cilen kishte perzgjedhur me bese te plote ne Krisht, dhe thote: por kur njoha Krishtin, te gjitha keto ( "kostumin" religjionoz) e quajta PLEH, qe te fitoj Krishtin. Pra religjionozi persa kohe eshte skllav i religjionit, nuk e di se eshte pjese e PLEHUT. Plehu ne simbol na tregon dicka, ne te cilen nuk ka jete, por ka kalbezim. Pra te fitosh Krishtin, do te thote, te mos jesh me ne "PLEH". Pali arriti te kuptoje dhe njohe gjithshka, vetem pasi pranoi Krishtin si Zotin e jetes se tij. Si e shpalli Jezusin Pali? Ai e shpalli,  Permes Shkrimit, Ligjit dhe Profeteve. Nese deri dje ai ishte nje viktime e religjionit, ku shkrimi, ligji dhe profetet, ishin thjeshte strukture fetare, sot me Krishtin, Pali pa me zbulese MESAZHIN dhe MESIMIN qe Perndia dhe tek ai, ne menyre qe ai ti sherbente Krishtit.  I krishteri i vertete ka deshmi dhe fakt ne jeten e tij, te asaj cka Perendia ka bere ne te.   dhe keshtu ai  ben dallimin midis  jetes se tij te dikurshme ne mekat, dhe jetes se re ne Krisht, ne hir dhe shenjteri te Perendise. Nuk ka te krishtere pa deshmi. Ndiqni te gjithe shkrimin profetik dhe do te bindeni nga nje lume deshmish, qe japin te gjith besimtaret, se si dhe cfar Zoti ka bere perosnalisht ne jeten e tyre.  Qe te bindeni per kete, pyesni nje religjionoz dhe thuaii, cila eshte deshmia jote e besimit, dhe si pergjigje do te maresh vetem, histori mbi trashegimine religjionoze te familjes, emra shenjtoresh, ikonash, se si gjyshi i tij, kishte psalltur ne kishe, apo kishte ndertuar nje kryq  e tjera si keto, ku mburja mbetet maja e bisedes. Pra do te shohesh se tek kyr religjionoz, nuk ka deshmi personale, te asaj cka Krishti ka bere personalisht ne jeten apo familjen e tij.  Jezusi keta religjionoze i quan, re pa uje qe shtyhen nga era.  

 Me ben dhe dicka tjeter pershtypje ne ate cka thote ky religjionoz:

                 "une besoj ne deshmine e besimit te Kishes Orthodhokse."

 Sic e shikoni dhe ketu, edhe BESIMI permblidhet  dhe quhet,  prone ekskluzive e religjionit, qe do te thote, se ata qe nuk jane antare te ketij religjioni natyrisht qe nuk mund te kene edhe besimin, por jane heretike e keshtu me radhe. Dhe nga ana tjeter kjo do te thote se, me tu bere antar i ketij religjioni, ti mer automatikisht besimin e kishes.

 Religjionozi thote:

      "  Dhe gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesosh ti eshte se Shkrimi i Shenjte e merr shenjterine e tij nga Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, dhe jo anasjelltas. Shkrimi i Shenjte ka dale nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes dhe Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes nuk perfshin vetem Shkrimin e Shenjte. Perfshin edhe traditen e trasheguar gojore, edhe ikonografine, edhe vetedijen historike te Kishes, shenjtoreve te saj ne shekull, qe nga koha e Krishtit e apostujve, e deri me sot. Ne mendjet tuaja te mashtruara, LIBRI eshte gjithcka qe ju duhet per te shpetuar. Harroni qe librat dhe shtypshkronjat u shpiken vetem ne 6 shekujt e fundit. Domethene, ata breza para shekullit te XVI qe nuk kishin libra per te lexuar, ata nuk besonin e detyrimisht nuk shpetonin dot apo jo?!

 Shkrimi profetik eshte i shenjte, sepse eshte Frymezuar nga Fryma e Shenjte e Perendise. Ai qe shenjteron, eshte Vetem Perendia, pasi Ai ka Pushtet mbi gjithshka. Eshte mire qe te kuptohet drejt fjala SHENJTEIRM, jo simbas kuptimit njerzor, por simbas deshmise qe jep fjala profetike ne bibel. kur Mojsiut i foli nga ferra Perendia i tha: hiq sandalet se toka ku je eshte e shenjte. Pra  vetem Perendia shenjteron, sepse Atij i takon pushteti dhe Lavdia.  A nuk e dini, ju thote Pali besimtareve te krishtere, se ju jeni TEMPULLi i Perendise, sepse Fryma e Shenjte banon ne ju?   Por simbas religjionit, Shkrimi i shenjte e mer shejnjterine nga altari i kishes me religjion orthodhoks, dhe kur eshte jashte kishes, nuk eshte me shkrim i shenjte por pralle apo nje roman si gjith librat e tjere. Pikerisht ky lloj konceptimi qe ne thelb eshte njerzor, ka bere qe religjioni te fuqizoje pushtetin e tij per te okupuar lehtesisht me dominacionin e tij. Mjafton  qe institucioni te mblidhet dhe te shpalle ate qe do ai te shenjte apo edhe ta shkisheroje, kur nuk perputhet me interesat e tij.  

 Religjionozi thote:

   " Shkrimi i Shenjte ka dale nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes dhe Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes nuk perfshin vetem Shkrimin e Shenjte. Perfshin edhe traditen e trasheguar gojore, edhe ikonografine, edhe vetedijen historike te Kishes, shenjtoreve te saj ne shekull, qe nga koha e Krishtit e apostujve, e deri me sot. 

Kjo nuk do te thote se, kisha eshte autori, apo asaj i takon Lavdia. Pali i thote timoteut, se i gjithe Shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise. Por Religjioni kerkon lavdi, prandaj dhe Jezusi ju tha religjionozeve. gjoni:5:44.

   "Si mund të besoni ju,  që ia merrni lavdinë njëri-tjetrit dhe nuk kërkoni lavdinë që vjen vetëm nga Perëndia?  

 Shkrimi i shenjte eshte nga Perendia, dhe i eshte dhene kishes ne menyre qe besimtaret te mesojne, te arsimohen dhe te disiplinohen ne fjalen e Perendise per te qene te gatshem qe te sherbejn ne vullnet te Perendise. Pikerisht Religjioni kete  fakt, nuk ka ne vetvete. Eshte mese e vertete qe kisha ka tradite dhe trashegimi, si dhe mesime  te nrdyshme qe rjedhin nga tradita. Por ama eshte vertetuar plotesisht se, plot mesime te tradites kane qene te gabuara dhe kane mesuar gabim, prandaj dhe Pali thote kishes ne Galati se,  se, kane hyre brenda kishes mesime qe shtremberojne ungjillin e Krishtit. Pyetja eshte, ku e mbeshtet Pali kete perfundim? Eshte pikerisht shkrimi profetik, i cili e mban kishen e Krishtit ne mesim te gjalle te fjales se Perendise.  Tek veprat:17:11.  thuhet:

 " Por këta ishin më fisnikë nga ndjenjat se ata të Thesalonikit dhe e pranuan fjalën me gatishmëri të madhe, duke i shqyrtuar çdo ditë Shkrimet për të parë nëse këto gjëra ishin ashtu." 

 Shikoni pra se Shkrimi mbetet baza e doktrines dhe mesimit te kishes se Krishtit. Dmth, Shkrimi profetik eshte "MASA" matese, ku cdo doktrine qendron apo bije. Perse religjioni ju  shpall lufte  besimtareve qe Shkrimin e kane bazen e doktrines se tyre? Sepse   religjioni shkrimin e ka nje nder librat e shumte te religjionit te tij. Por kur mesimi i religjionit, bije ndesh me shkrimin, atehere religjionozi thote :xhoker: u nuk mund ta interpretoni biblen, sepse nuk kini as kishe dhe as fe, pasi  nje eshte kisha e vertete, ajo  orthodhokse. Pra ne pame se  Religjioni duke bere monopol gjithshka, i vecon ndjekesit e tij nga e Verteta, nga Krishti, duke dominuar mbi ta. Mesimet e tradites, te cilat ne plot raste mesojne keqas, kane sjelle doktrina te gabuara dhe me kosto per ata qe i besojne dhe ndjekin. Sic jane: adhurimi i shenjtoreve, adhurimi i Maries, nenes se Jezusit, adhurimi i ikonave, si dhe glorifikimin e tyre deri ne mistik.  Kjo eshte baza e doktrines se tyre, ku shkrimi profetik perdoret vecse si nje "garniture", per ti bere keto regulla dhe mesime sa me te besueshme. Por fakteqesia tek ndjekesit e tyre eshte , se ata nuk kane zbulese ne shkrimin profetik, dhe kur nje besimtar i vertete ju kunderve mesimin e shedoshe te shkrimit, ata cuditen dhe thone, si mundet ju qe nuk jeni orthodhokse apo katolike, te na mesoni ne, qe jemi kisha e vertete ajo e para,  origjinalja. Pra koncepti i tyre per kishen, mbeshtetet ne konceptin njerzor. Psh kur flasim per popuj te lashte, gjithmone i referohemi historise dhe trashegimise , qe vjen nga dokumentat e shumt e te kohes. Kisha e Krishtit nuk konceptohet me llogjiken dhe metodat njerzore. Kisha e Krishtit nuk eshte as e vjeter dhe as e re. Kisha e Krishtit eshte e perjetshme, dhe ne perejtesi nuk ka moshe dhe kohe. Ajo eshte pergjithmone nusja e Krishtit. 

 Religjionozi thote:

 " Ne mendjet tuaja te mashtruara, LIBRI eshte gjithcka qe ju duhet per te shpetuar. Harroni qe librat dhe shtypshkronjat u shpiken vetem ne 6 shekujt e fundit. Domethene, ata breza para shekullit te XVI qe nuk kishin libra per te lexuar, ata nuk besonin e detyrimisht nuk shpetonin dot apo jo?!"


 Ketu religjionozi tregon  dhe sa injorant eshte. Ai mendon se shkrimi profetik u be prezent, vetem  kur erdhi shtypshkronja. Marezi e plote. Shkrimi i shenjte eshte shkrojtur qysh ne momentin qe Perendia frymezoi te zgjedhurit e tij. Te gjitha rrefimet qe kemi, qysh nga libri i Zanafilles e deri ne ungjilli i Krishtit, ju jane lene brezave permes shkrimeve te hershme, qe te zgjedhurit e Perendise, te frymezuar nga Fryma shkrojten. Mbase ju do te thoni me nxir dokumentat per kete. Dokument une kam deshmine qe jep vete shkrimi profetik, ku apostulli Pal i  thote Kishes permes Timoteut, se, i gjithe Shkrimi profetik , eshte i frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise. Pali nuk thote, e gjithe gojdhena apo tradita, por thote SHKRIMI i DiKTUAR nga PERENDIA. Por si gjithmoni jini te vemendshem, se Religjioni eshte ngritur si institucion, ku thelbi eshte trashegimia dhe  tradita. Kete e pohojne nate e dite religjionozet. Sa te biesh ne bisede me ta do te digjosh qe, kisha jone eshte kisha e vertete, eshte kisha e pare, sepse ne mbajme gjith trashegimine  dhe traditen qe na lane te paret tane.  Vetem nje peytje e rrezon te gjithe kete ngrehine. A mund tju lere babai femijeve,  Besimin si  trashegimi?" Besimi eshte ceshtje perosnale e perzgjedhjes se lire tek cdo njeri. Po, femijes mund ti lesh trashegimi, religjionin, kulturen, traditen, pasurine, zanatin, zakonet e tjera gjera si keto, por jo besimin. Sepse po te ishte kjo gje e vertete atehere perse Jezusi tha: une erdha te ndaj femijen nga nena dhe burrin nga gruaja?  Pra vete Jezusi mer nje shembull te tille kaq thelbesor, per te na treguar se besimi nuk eshte ceshtje trashegimi, por eshte perzgjedhje e lire personale, ku edhe pse mudn te jesh burre e grua, apo nene e bir, do te meret vetem ai qe Beson, dhe jo e gjith familja, per faktin se i perkasin nje religjionit te krishtere.

 Religjionozi thote: 

  " Harroni qe librat dhe shtypshkronjat u shpiken vetem ne 6 shekujt e fundit. Domethene, ata breza para shekullit te XVI qe nuk kishin libra per te lexuar, ata nuk besonin e detyrimisht nuk shpetonin dot apo jo?!"" 

 Sapo e solla pak me siper shembullin nga Veprat 17:11, ku thuhet:  "Por këta ishin më fisnikë nga ndjenjat se ata të Thesalonikit dhe e pranuan fjalën me gatishmëri të madhe, duke i shqyrtuar çdo ditë Shkrimet për të parë nëse këto gjëra ishin ashtu. 

  Ketu behet fjale per perjudhen e Krishtit, kur Pali doli te predikoje ungjillin e Shpetimit, dhe jo mbas shekullit te 15-te. Cdo dite te krishteret e pare, shqyrtonin shkrimet, per te pare nese Pali fliste nga vetja apo nga Perendia. 

Religjionozi thote:

 " Ne fakt, ne syte e nje orthodhoksi, muslimanet dhe protestantet jane si puna e dy kokave te se njejtes monedhe. Ashtu si ti beson ne LIBRIN me emrin BIBEL, edhe ai muslimani beson ne KURAN. Ashtu si ti beson se libri me titullin BIBEL eshte i SHENJTE vetvetiu pa ditur origjinen dhe si ka dale, ashtu edhe muslimani beson se KURANIN ia hodhi Zotit profetit Muhamet nga qielli. Ashtu si ti beson se mjafton te lexosh e zbatosh ate qe lexon ne Bibel per shpetimin tend, ashtu edhe ai muslimani meson KURANIN per mendesh pasi keshtu do shkoje ne xhenet."

 Ketu nuk kam koment, se ju si religjion, per kete pune jeni dhe paguheni. 

 Sa per te tjerat me poshte, i trajtoj ne shkrimin tim te me siperm, por dua ta falenderoj kete religjionoz, sepse per te gjitha llojet e doktrinave te adhurimeve  e tjera si keto, qe ai periqet tju imponoje te tjereve, ndermerisht na deshmon se vertetesia e tyre nuk vjen nga shkrimi profetik, por nga tradita e religjionit orthodhoks. Pra si te thuash, ka te bej me regulloren e  tyre te brendshme. A kam te drejte ti ndaloj?  Aspak. Zogjte nuk i ndalon dot te fluturojne mbi koken tende, por i ndalon qe te ndertojne folene mbi koken tende.

----------


## mesia4ever

> *7. Vdekja*
> 
> Nje nga mesimet qe Jisu Krishti na dha me shembullin e jetes se Tij, qe ne si te krishtere e leme ne hije e harrese me dashje e pa dashje, eshte vdekja e Tij. Jisu Krishti e dinte se cfare e priste ne kete bote, pasi e njihte Planin e Zotit per krijesen e Tij qe nga fillimi i kohes. Qe pa lindur nga Virgjeresha Mari, Krishti e dinte qe vdekja e priste ne duart e xhelateve te romakeve, i tradhetuar nga populli i izraelit, populli i Tij. Ne si te krishtere, e kalojme kete fakt pa shume vemendje pasi per shume nga ne vdekja vazhdon te jete nje gje e frikshme, nje tabu. Vdekja nuk ishte tabu per Krishtin. Tani qe lexojme Ungjillin ne Shkimin e Shenjte, kushdo mund te mesoje se Krishti jo vetem qe e dinte qe e priste vdekja, por as nuk e ndali kete gje, *por ndali e korrigjoi kedo nga dishepujt e Tij qe u mundua te pengonte fundin e Tij: vdekjen ne kryq*!



Cilin fund o zoteri Albo, Jezusi nuk kishte fund pas kryqezimit. Jezusi a nuk u Ringjall, asaj ngjarjeje mos iu refero si 'FUND' por vetem si kryqezim per mekatet e njerezimit. Kryqezimi i Jezusit ishte fillimi i epokes pas kristiane ku njeriu mund te shpetohet thjesht duke besuar ne Jezusin. Ty nuk te nevojitet qe te lutesh qe Maria te ndermjetesoje tek Zoti, ky mesim madje eshte jo krishter, por ti e une duhet te besojme ne Jezusin dhe te vejme ne praktike urdheresat e tij qe te shpetohemi.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Cilin fund o zoteri Albo, Jezusi nuk kishte fund pas kryqezimit. Jezusi a nuk u Ringjall, asaj ngjarjeje mos iu refero si 'FUND' por vetem si kryqezim per mekatet e njerezimit. Kryqezimi i Jezusit ishte fillimi i epokes pas kristiane ku njeriu mund te shpetohet thjesht duke besuar ne Jezusin. Ty nuk te nevojitet qe te lutesh qe Maria te ndermjetesoje tek Zoti, ky mesim madje eshte jo krishter, por ti e une duhet te besojme ne Jezusin dhe te vejme ne praktike urdheresat e tij qe te shpetohemi.


Fundi i Tij si njeri, ne jeten tokesore, ku jetoi, vuajti dhe vdiq pikerisht si njeri..., mgjs mund ta largonte ate kupe te dhimbshme, vdekjen ne torture!
Ndaj Albo ketu e kish fjalen kur thote "fund". 
Vdekja ishte nje kufi, ku duke e kapercyer Yne Zot Krishti, na shlyu nga mekatet, na shpaguajti nga vdekja e korruptimit, me fundin ne kryq qe sikur dihet ishte 
nje sakrifice madheshtore qe Zoti Krijues i dedikoi krijesave ne shenje dashurie superlative...
Vdekja nuk eshte fundi absolut, por nje kufi i nje lloj ekzistence ne pragun e nje tjeter ekzistence..., por qe te kuptohet drejte, i japim cak, pra perfundon nje cikel preçiz.
Kurse pjesa tjeter e shkrimit tend, per sa i perket Shen Marise, eshte pa kuptim, pasi orthodhokset kane kultin marjan jo me pak se katoliket...
Pershendetje

----------

mesia4ever (02-09-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Fundi i Tij si njeri, ne jeten tokesore, ku jetoi, vuajti dhe vdiq pikerisht si njeri..., mgjs mund ta largonte ate kupe te dhimbshme, vdekjen ne torture!
> Ndaj Albo ketu e kish fjalen kur thote "fund". 
> Vdekja ishte nje kufi, ku duke e kapercyer Yne Zot Krishti, na shlyu nga mekatet, na shpaguajti nga vdekja e korruptimit, me fundin ne kryq qe sikur dihet ishte 
> nje sakrifice madheshtore qe Zoti Krijues i dedikoi krijesave ne shenje dashurie superlative...
> Vdekja nuk eshte fundi absolut, por nje kufi i nje lloj ekzistence ne pragun e nje tjeter ekzistence..., por qe te kuptohet drejte, i japim cak, pra perfundon nje cikel preçiz.
> Kurse pjesa tjeter e shkrimit tend, per sa i perket Shen Marise, eshte pa kuptim, pasi orthodhokset kane kultin marjan jo me pak se katoliket...
> Pershendetje


Katoliket luten Marise.

http://lu.misioni.ch/Portals/0/Menu/...0THEMELORE.pdf

Të falemi, Mari hirplote,
Zoti me ty!
*E bekuar je mbi të gjitha gratë,*
dhe i bekuar fryti i barkut tënd,

Jezus.
Shenjta Mari, Nëna e Tenzot,
lutu për ne mëkatarët,
tash e në fill të vdekjes
sonë. Amen


Ne anen tjeter ne Bibel (Shkrimin e Shenjte) regjistrohet qe engjulli i thote Marise: e bekuar je *ndër* grate. Kjo ka kuptimin 'e bekuar je ne mesin e grave' e jo 'mbi te gjitha grate'. Perse ndodhe ky shtremberim nuk e dijme. Pyete secilin shqiptar dhe do te te tregoje se 'ndër' dhe 'mbi' kane kuptim krejt tjeter nga njera tjetra. 

Pastaj pjesa e dyte le te kuptoje se Maria ishte e pa mekat pasi thote 'lutu per ne mekataret' se kinse Maria nuk kishte mekat. Dhe cfare kuptimi ka qe Maria te lutet per ne nese ne nuk vejme ne praktike ato gjera qe na urdheroi Krishti, a do te na ndihmoje ne Diten e Gjykimit lutja e Marise nese ne kemi thyer urdheresat e Tij. 
Une nuk mund te iu tregoj juve se cfare te besoni por mund te ju them se Ungjilli nuk e mbeshtet pikepamjen tuaj se Maria ishte e pa mekat. Sipas Jezusit shpetimi i njerezve varet kryekeput ne besimin e tyre ne Të e jo ne te tjere. Por nese ju e konsideroni gabimisht Biblen si vetem nje liber pa kurrfare kuptimi gjersa nuk ndodhet ne altar te Kishes Orthodokse atehere arsyetoheni sepse jeni injorante.

----------


## Albo

> Cilin fund o zoteri Albo, Jezusi nuk kishte fund pas kryqezimit. Jezusi a nuk u Ringjall, asaj ngjarjeje mos iu refero si 'FUND' por vetem si kryqezim per mekatet e njerezimit. Kryqezimi i Jezusit ishte fillimi i epokes pas kristiane ku njeriu mund te shpetohet thjesht duke besuar ne Jezusin. Ty nuk te nevojitet qe te lutesh qe Maria te ndermjetesoje tek Zoti, ky mesim madje eshte jo krishter, por ti e une duhet te besojme ne Jezusin dhe te vejme ne praktike urdheresat e tij qe te shpetohemi.


Nese Virgjeresha Mari nuk do te kish pranuar me vullnetin e saj Ungjillin e Zotit, duke ia nenshtruar vullnetin e saj Vullnetit te Zotit, Krishti nuk do te kish lindur nga Virgjeresha Mari, qe do te thote, ti nuk do te kishe as Jisu Krisht e as Ungjill qe te lexoje e besoje.

Ideja se "mjafton vetem besimi ne Krisht per te shpetuar" eshte nje nga mashtrimet e kohes se qoftelargut, qe gjen mendje dhe zemra krenare, dhe i mashtron, duke u hedhur trute e gomarit. Nese do te mjaftonte vetem "besimi ne Krisht" per te shpetuar, atehere perse Krishti gjeja e pare qe beri ne misionin e tij, thirri peshkataret e Galilese qe ta ndiqnin nga pas? Perse ishte e rendesishme qe keta peshkatare ta ndiqnin ate hap pas hapi, e te deshmonin cdo fjale, mrekulli e mesim qe Ai u dha? Sepse keta u kthyen ne Apostujt te Tij me vone, dhe ishin po keta qe Krishti u caktoi detyren e ngritjes se Kishes dhe predikimit te Ungjillit. Nese do te mjaftonte vetem "besimi ne Krisht per te shpetuar", sic thua ti, perse e lexon e citon me aq endje letrat e Pavlit apo Pjetrit apo Joanit ne Dhiaten e Re? A nuk duhet te lexonim vetem fjalet e dala nga goja e Krishtit e asgje tjeter? Ky afrim ndaj Krishtit qe ti e shume si ti kini eshte aq i gabuar dhe aq i demshem per shpirtrat tuaj, pasi eshte njesoj si te thuash: "Une nuk kam nevoje as per nene e babe qe te rritem e behem burre, une kam nevoje vetem te behem si stergjyshi im qe jetoi shekuj me pare, i cili ishte burre i mencur e i ditur." Ti edhe sikur te duash te behesh si stergjyshi yt nuk behesh dot me forcat e tua e duke injoruar nene e baba, pasi eshte nena, babai, gjyshi e gjyshja, qe do te mesojne ty per stergjyshin tend te ditur e te urte. Ata e mesuan kete nga baballaret e tyre dhe e kane trasheguar brez pas brezi historine e stergjyshit te tyre. E njejta gje dhe me besimin: autoritetin e deshmise se Ungjillit nuk e kam as une as ti, asnje njeri per ate pune, e ka Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike! Kisha na meson per ungjillin dhe ne mesojme e besojme ate qe Kisha na meson. Nese ulesh e lexon Biblen dhe e interpreton sipas qejfit tend, ky nuk e ka emrin besim, pasi nuk je duke marre mesazhin e Ungjillit origjinal dhe universal, je duke shpikur ungjillin tend, je duke vetemashtruar vetveten dhe je duke e ndare shpirtin tend nga Trupi i Krishtit, Kisha Orthodhokse. 

Arsyeja perse Kisha Orthodhokse dhe ne besimtaret orthodhokse i rezervojme nje nderim te vecante Nenes se Zotit, Theotokos Mari, ka te beje jo thjeshte me faktin se Ajo na lindi Zotin tone Krisht! Vetem ky akt do te mjaftonte per ta lumeruar ate ne perjetesi! Por nuk mbaron me kaq. Virgjeresha e Tereshenjte Mari, nuk na lindi vetem Krishtin, ajo na dha edhe shembullin e saj te nje jete plot perulesi e urtesi. Ishte njeriu i pare ne historine e njerezimit qe degjoi Ungjillin, dhe ishte njeriu i pare qe e permbushi deri ne fund ate qe Krishti kerkon prej nesh, rrugen e shenjterimit, theosin. Prandaj Zoti e lartesoi trupin e saj ne qiell menjehere pas vdekjes dhe i ka rezervuar asaj nje nderim me te larte se "cerubimi dhe serafimi" qe qendrojne pa pushim para Zotit, sic na meson himni i Kishes drejtuar te Tereshenjtes. Virgjeresha Mari eshte shembulli yne me i mire si te krishtere per te fituar jeten e ameshuar. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse ne ikonografine orthodhokse, Nena e Zotit eshte gjithmone ose me birin e saj ne krah, ose e rrethuar nga shenjtoret e Kishes ne shekuj. Te gjithe shenjtoret ndoqen hapat e saj e kerkuan ndihmen e saj me lutjet e tyre.

Dalim tani edhe tek mashtrimi tjeter i te ligut ne mendjen tende: "nuk i lutem Marise pasi ajo ishte nje grua qe kish bere mekat dhe vetem Krishti eshte i pamekat". Ti nuk arrin ta kuptosh, qe gjithe brendia e mesazhit te Ungjillit eshte qe edhe ne, njerezit mekatare, mund te marrim dhuraten e Zotit, jeten e ameshuar, ne emrin e Zotit tone Krisht. Cfare kujton se je duke bere apo thene kur shprehesh ne ate menyre? Je duke thene qe ti beson se asnje i krishtere ne keto 2000 vjet nuk ka pare jete te ameshuar, nuk ka marre dhuraten e premtuar te Krishtit! As Maria, Nena e Tij. As Pavli qe ti e lexon me aq endje. As Pjetri e as Joani. Dhe arsyeja perse mendoni keshtu eshte e thjeshte: jeni fizikisht dhe shpirterisht jashte Kishes se Krishtit! Per ju, besimi ne Zot eshte "personal" qe ne mendjet tuaja do te thote, nuk me behet vone mua se cfare kane bere te krishteret e tjere ne keto 2000 vjet krishterim, nuk me behet vone as per Nenen e Zotit, mua me behet vone vetem "per shpetimin tim personal". Historia e Kishes e njerezimit per ju fillon me diten qe ju erdhet ne kete bote e mbaron me diten qe ju do te ikni nga kjo bote. Nje driteshkurtesi dhe erresire shpirterore e tmerrshme, qe shkel me kembe 2000 vjet Tradite kishtare, nje Tradite qe eshte manifestim i veprimit te Frymes se Shenjte ne Kishe.

Orthodhokset i luten Nenes se Tereshenjte per ndermjetesimin e Saj dhe per Lutjet e Saj drejtuar Birit te Saj, per faljen e mekateve tona. Dhe dalim ketu ne piken e trete te cmendurise suaj: me qendrimin tuaj ju po thoni, une nuk kam nevoje per lutjet e Virgjereshes Mari apo kujtdo per faljen e mekateve te mia! Nje shpirt kryenec pa pike perulesie! Virgjeresha Mari i ofron Lutjet e Ndihmen e saj te gjithe te krishtereve, me apo kerkesen tone, dhe kur orthodhokset i luten dhe lavderojne Ate, ata jane duke e falenderuar Ate per kujdesen qe tregon ndaj nesh, femijeve te Saj!

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo kur vetet tek okulisti, ai te thote: zere njerin sy dhe me thuaj germat qe sheh me syrin tjeter. Dhe mjeku  fillon me germat e medhja deri ne te voglat, ndersa ti i lexon. Por kur ato fillojne te behen te vogla ti i shikon turbullt dhe i thua gabim. Pra ketu eshte limiti dhe aftesia e syrit. Atehere mjeku mer nje pale lente optike dhe ti vendos ne sy, dhe ti fokuson, deri sa ti fillon ti shquash dhe germat e imta. Pra me kete dua te them, se te gjitha keto qe shkruan, deshmojne  aq sa sheh. E keqja jote qendron se, atij qe ka syte e shendoshe dhe sheh me qarte se ty, i thua, ti je qor.   Une do te diskutoj gjithmone, nese ti i permbahesh fjales se Perendise ne bibel, pasi dhe Pali Timoteun e porosit qe te qendroje ne lexim dhe mesim te Shkrimit, dhe jo te tradites apo gojdhenes. Ndersa Jezusi ju tha religjionozeve se, perse ju per shkak te tradites se lene nga te paret, thyeni ligjin e Perendise. Une perzgjedh te ec ne kete Rruge, edhe pse ti mund te mendosh cfar te duash. Une nuk te gjykoj, sepse Besoj Krishtin qe thote mos gjykoni. Ndersa ti gjykon, duke me quajtur mashtrues e tjera si keto, kjo sepse ti  beson traditen dhe religjinin qe shpall heretike dhe shkisheron ata qe nuk jane anetare te saj. Prandaj dhe Krishtin e coi ne kryq prifteria , sepse Ai ecte kunder mesimit te tyre religjionoz. 
   Persa kohe qe ti sjell mesime te cilat  jane dhe ecin kunder bibles, natyrisht qe skam se cfar te diskutoj. Nga te gjitha keto qe shkruan, apsolutisht asnje gje te tille nuk deshmohet ne  shkrimin profetik. Une kam frike te ndjek dhe te besoj, ate cka shkrimi nuk meson dhe deshmon.  Kush ka Krishtin, ka dhe mesimin e ti, te cilin Shkrimi profetik shpall. Por me lejo tju them, perse nuk beni nje bibel orthodhokse, ku se bashku me shkrimin profetik,  te permblidhni te gjitha keto mesimet tuaja te  tradites dhe trashegimise orthodhokse, pasi ju e hiqni veten si kisha e vetme e vertete?  Ne fakt nuk eshte zor dhe askush nuk ju pengon. Cila eshte arsyeja?  Shkrimi profetik ka Autor Perendine, dhe mbetet mesimi baze per kishen e gjalle te Tij. Shkrimi profetik e ka zanafillen e tij qysh me mijera e mijera vjet, dhe ka mbetur i shenjte dhe i plote, sepse ka autor Perendine. Kunder shkrimit profetik jane shkrojtur aq shume shkrime, si dhe jane perjekur ta shtremberojne, dhe vazhdojne ta shtremberojne,  sa mund te behen male e male, por nuk kane mundur dot ta zhbejne, sepse ka autor Perendine. Ju kini mesimet tuaja te tradites apo trashegimise, Ok. te cilat kur i shikon nen mesim te shkrimit profetik, bijen ndesh, dhe shtremberojne te verteten qe shkrimi profetik meson. Por kjo eshte pezgjedhja juaj, dhe gjithkush do te gjykohet ne saje te asaj qe ka perzgjedhur dhe besuar. Por une kam siguri, per faktin se, besoj me fanatizem te plote dhe pa dyshim, ate qe Shrkimi meson, i cili vjen nga Fryma e Perendise dhe jo nga njeriu apo tradita e tjera si keto. Kam siguri se Jezusi tha: kush do te qendroje ne fjalen time, eshte dishepulli im. Kams iguri se PAli i tha Timoteut, qendro ne lexim te shkrimit dhe mesimit te tij. Kam siguri se apsotujt e shpallen Jezusin simbas shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve. Pra ne gjith keta shembuj qe solla, as Krishti dhe as apsotujt, nuk me thone qe te qendroj ne mesim te tradites apo trashegimise. Bile, Krishti ju tha prifterinjve, se ju per shkak te tradites, shkleni urdheriemt e Perendise. Une kam frike nga kjo, dhe perzgjodha ti besoj Krishtit dhe fjales se Tij.

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo kur vetet tek okulisti, ai te thote: zere njerin sy dhe me thuaj germat qe sheh me syrin tjeter. Dhe mjeku fillon me germat e medhja deri ne te voglat, ndersa ti i lexon. Por kur ato fillojne te behen te vogla ti i shikon turbullt dhe i thua gabim. Pra ketu eshte limiti dhe aftesia e syrit. Atehere mjeku mer nje pale lente optike dhe ti vendos ne sy, dhe ti fokuson, deri sa ti fillon ti shquash dhe germat e imta. Pra me kete dua te them, se te gjitha keto qe shkruan, deshmojne aq sa sheh. E keqja jote qendron se, atij qe ka syte e shendoshe dhe sheh me qarte se ty, i thua, ti je qor. Une do te diskutoj gjithmone, nese ti i permbahesh fjales se Perendise ne bibel, pasi dhe Pali Timoteun e porosit qe te qendroje ne lexim dhe mesim te Shkrimit, dhe jo te tradites apo gojdhenes. Ndersa Jezusi ju tha religjionozeve se, perse ju per shkak te tradites se lene nga te paret, thyeni ligjin e Perendise. Une perzgjedh te ec ne kete Rruge, edhe pse ti mund te mendosh cfar te duash. Une nuk te gjykoj, sepse Besoj Krishtin qe thote mos gjykoni. Ndersa ti gjykon, duke me quajtur mashtrues e tjera si keto, kjo sepse ti beson traditen dhe religjinin qe shpall heretike dhe shkisheron ata qe nuk jane anetare te saj. Prandaj dhe Krishtin e coi ne kryq prifteria , sepse Ai ecte kunder mesimit te tyre religjionoz. 
Persa kohe qe ti sjell mesime te cilat jane dhe ecin kunder bibles, natyrisht qe skam se cfar te diskutoj. Nga te gjitha keto qe shkruan, apsolutisht asnje gje te tille nuk deshmohet ne shkrimin profetik. Une kam frike te ndjek dhe te besoj, ate cka shkrimi nuk meson dhe deshmon. Kush ka Krishtin, ka dhe mesimin e ti, te cilin Shkrimi profetik shpall. Por me lejo tju them, perse nuk beni nje bibel orthodhokse, ku se bashku me shkrimin profetik, te permblidhni te gjitha keto mesimet tuaja te tradites dhe trashegimise orthodhokse, pasi ju e hiqni veten si kisha e vetme e vertete? Ne fakt nuk eshte zor dhe askush nuk ju pengon. Cila eshte arsyeja? Shkrimi profetik ka Autor Perendine, dhe mbetet mesimi baze per kishen e gjalle te Tij. Shkrimi profetik e ka zanafillen e tij qysh me mijera e mijera vjet, dhe ka mbetur i shenjte dhe i plote, sepse ka autor Perendine. Kunder shkrimit profetik jane shkrojtur aq shume shkrime, si dhe jane perjekur ta shtremberojne, dhe vazhdojne ta shtremberojne, sa mund te behen male e male, por nuk kane mundur dot ta zhbejne, sepse ka autor Perendine. Ju kini mesimet tuaja te tradites apo trashegimise, Ok. te cilat kur i shikon nen mesim te shkrimit profetik, bijen ndesh, dhe shtremberojne te verteten qe shkrimi profetik meson. Por kjo eshte pezgjedhja juaj, dhe gjithkush do te gjykohet ne saje te asaj qe ka perzgjedhur dhe besuar. Por une kam siguri, per faktin se, besoj me fanatizem te plote dhe pa dyshim, ate qe Shrkimi meson, i cili vjen nga Fryma e Perendise dhe jo nga njeriu apo tradita e tjera si keto. Kam siguri se Jezusi tha: kush do te qendroje ne fjalen time, eshte dishepulli im. Kams iguri se PAli i tha Timoteut, qendro ne lexim te shkrimit dhe mesimit te tij. Kam siguri se apsotujt e shpallen Jezusin simbas shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve. Pra ne gjith keta shembuj qe solla, as Krishti dhe as apsotujt, nuk me thone qe te qendroj ne mesim te tradites apo trashegimise. Bile, Krishti ju tha prifterinjve, se ju per shkak te tradites, shkleni urdheriemt e Perendise. Une kam frike nga kjo, dhe perzgjodha ti besoj Krishtit dhe fjales se Tij.

----------

mesia4ever (03-09-2014)

----------


## Albo

> Pra me kete dua te them, se te gjitha keto qe shkruan, deshmojne aq sa sheh. E keqja jote qendron se, atij qe ka syte e shendoshe dhe sheh me qarte se ty, i thua, ti je qor. Une do te diskutoj gjithmone, nese ti i permbahesh fjales se Perendise ne bibel, pasi dhe Pali Timoteun e porosit qe te qendroje ne lexim dhe mesim te Shkrimit, dhe jo te tradites apo gojdhenes


Ato qe une shkruaj, jane mesimet qe une kam marre nga Kisha Orthodhokse dhe Tradita e Saj e Shenjte 2000 vjecare! Asgje nga ato qe une kam shkruar me lart apo nga ato qe une di mbi besimin nuk eshte "e imja". Por e kam te qarte, qe ti si protestant, e ke te veshtire ta kuptosh kete gje, pasi ju jeni te gjithe "profete" dhe "karizmatike" dhe nuk keni nevoje as per Kishe, as per Tradita, e as te lexoni apo degjoni: me jepni librin me titullin Bibla para, dhe kam per borxh qe ta lexoj dhe te ta interpretoj ne cast, apo jo?

Perse u lodh aq shume Krishti qe te mesonte dishepujt e Tij, kur Ai shume mire mund te na kish hedhur nje Bibel nga qielli?!
Kur apostujt e Krishtit bridhnin ne gjithe cepat e perandorise romake te kohes se tyre, u mesonin njerezve Ungjillin me gojen e tyre, apo u jepnin nga nje Bibel ne dore?

Dhe kjo eshte arsyeja, perse une asnjehere as nuk kam diskutuar e asnjehere nuk do te diskutoj me ju, per aq kohe sa ju do te vazhdoni te zgjidhni te qendroni fizikisht dhe shpirterisht jashte Kishes Orthodhokse.





> Ndersa Jezusi ju tha religjionozeve se, perse ju per shkak te tradites se lene nga te paret, thyeni ligjin e Perendise. Une perzgjedh te ec ne kete Rruge, edhe pse ti mund te mendosh cfar te duash. Une nuk te gjykoj, sepse Besoj Krishtin qe thote mos gjykoni. Ndersa ti gjykon, duke me quajtur mashtrues e tjera si keto, kjo sepse ti beson traditen dhe religjinin qe shpall heretike dhe shkisheron ata qe nuk jane anetare te saj. Prandaj dhe Krishtin e coi ne kryq prifteria , sepse Ai ecte kunder mesimit te tyre religjionoz.


Ne mendjet tuaja kryenece dhe te semura, jeni "personi juaj - ju" dhe "farisejte" e nuk ka tjeter. Ku farisejte ne mendjen tuaj, jane jo vetem farisejte e hebrejve, por jane edhe prifterinjte e Kishes Orthodhokse e cdo kishe te rene prej trupit te saj ne shekuj. E beni kete gje, pasi i ligu ju fryn ne vesh keto gjera, qe t'iu mashtroje, dhe ia ka arritur me sukses qe t'iu fali frymen e tij, frymen e percarjes, frymen e urrejtjes, frymen e krenarise, frymen e botes qe i ligu ka nen kontroll.

- Nese Kisha Orthodhokse nuk eshte Kisha e Krishtit, ashtu sic pretendon se eshte, atehere perse nuk na ndricon pak ti: kush eshte Kisha e Vertete e Krishtit, streha e Frymes se Shenjte, qe apostujt ngriten dhe brezat pas tyre trasheguan te pacenuar deri ne ditet e sotme?

Ju nuk arrini te kuptoni qe duke perdhosur Kishen Orthodhokse, ju jeni duke perdhosur Kishen e Krishtit, Trupin e Tij dhe strehen e Frymes se Shenjte. Dhe si tha Krishti per ata qe bejne mekat ndaj Frymes se Shenjte, a do te hasin ne meshiren e Perendise apo jo?

Dhe ne kete pike, pasi ziheni ngushte, filloni e fantazoni ate qe ju pjell mendja juaj, pasi ne mendjet tuaja ti vete je Kisha. Kisha e Krishtit, e Pjetrit, e Pavlit dhe e Joanit per te cilen ju lexoni ne faqet e Bibles eshte nje kishe imagjinare, jo e dukshme, jo e prekshme, dhe jo prezente ne historine e njerezimit per keto 2000 vjet!

Kisha Orthodhokse apo une nuk kemi perse te te shkisherojme ty apo te te gjykojme ty si protestant. Sic ta kam bere te qarte disa here tashme, ti je fizikisht dhe shpirterisht jashte Kishes se Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, qe bota e njeh si Orthodhokse. Nuk mund te shkisherosh nje njeri qe nuk eshte i krishtere orthodhoks e nuk e ka lidhur shpirtin e tij me Kishen. As nuk mund te gjykosh nje njeri qe zgjedh te qendroje fizikisht jashte Kishes. Por nje gje eshte e sigurt: ti vete me ate qe mendon dhe shpreh e ke shkisheruar dhe gjykuar veten tende para Zotit tone Krisht. Mekati qe po ben nuk eshte nje mekat i vogel, eshte mekati i vetem qe njeriu mund te beje qe nuk has ne meshiren e Perendise. E ajo qe eshte gjeja me e keqe dhe me tragjike, eshte se gjykon ate qe nuk e njeh. Asnjehere nuk ke marre mundimin qe te hysh ne Kishen Orthodhokse qe te njihesh me te nga brenda, dhe asnjehere nuk e ke marre mundimin qe te shijosh embelsine e thesareve te akumuluara shpirterore ne shekuj te Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes. Por kjo nuk te pengon ty qe te paragjykosh ate qe nuk e njeh.

Prifterinjte e Krishtit jane Apostujt qe Ai Vete zgjodhi si gjene e pare te misionit te Tij mbi toke! Dhe peshkopet e Kishes Orthodhokse, edhe sot e kesaj dite, jane trashegimtaret e vetem te hirshem te vazhdimesise apostolike. Cdo peshkop orthodhoks sot e ka trasheguar hirin e misterit te prifterise nga nje prej 12 apostujve te Krishtit. Brez pas brezi eshte trasheguar deri ne ditet tona. 

Krishtin ne kryq e cuan prifterinjte e judenjve, e jo prifterinjte e Tij! Kisha Orthodhokse eshte Tempulli i Ri qe Krishti premtoi se do te ndertonte ne tre dite pasi te rrezonte tempullin e judenjve!





> Une kam frike te ndjek dhe te besoj, ate cka shkrimi nuk meson dhe deshmon. Kush ka Krishtin, ka dhe mesimin e ti, te cilin Shkrimi profetik shpall. Por me lejo tju them, perse nuk beni nje bibel orthodhokse, ku se bashku me shkrimin profetik, te permblidhni te gjitha keto mesimet tuaja te tradites dhe trashegimise orthodhokse, pasi ju e hiqni veten si kisha e vetme e vertete? Ne fakt nuk eshte zor dhe askush nuk ju pengon.


Nuk ekziston nje "shkim profetik" por Shkrimi i Shenjte. Dhe Shkrimi i Shenjte shenjterine e Tij nuk e merr nga Qielli, e merr nga Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, prej Tradites se Shenjte te se ciles ai Shkrim i Shenjte doli. Bibla kur del jashte Kishes nuk eshte me Shkrim i Shenjte, eshte nje liber si gjithe te tjeret. Ne Kishe ai libri si gjithe te tjeret behet Shkrim i Shenjte, pasi vetem Kisha ka autoritetin e interpetimit te plote e te sakte te Shkrimit te Shenjte. Per me teper lexo artikullin e meposhtem te shkruajtur nga nje ish-protestant, qe ta kam perkthyer ne forum 1 dekade me pare, per t'iu ardhur ne ndihme pikerisht protestanteve si ty:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...po-Dhiata-e-Re 

James Bernstein ka botuar edhe nje liber per peligrinazhin e tij shpirteror, blije dhe lexoje.

Te gjitha Biblat qe jane ne perdorim origjinen e vete e kane nga Bibla Orthodhokse, ai Shkrim i Shenjte qe ne orthodhokset mbajme mbi altarin e Kishes. Pavaresisht se sot Ungjilli eshte shtremberuar jo vetem ne perkthim, por edhe ne te afruar edhe te kuptuar. Ndryshe nga Bibla qe ti lexon e interpreton sipas qejfit, Bibla qe une lexoj ne qetesine e dhomes sime, ajo qe ti quan "Bibel orthodhokse", nuk ka vetem perkthimin ne anglisht te Ungjillit brenda, por ka edhe te gjitha komentet e shenjtoreve te Kishes per cdo citat e varg qe une lexoj. Dhe sa here qe une lexoj nje kapitull, nuk mundohem te interpretoj me mendjen time ate qe lexoj, por sapo lexoj kapitullin, lexoj edhe te gjitha interpretimet e komentet e shenjtoreve ne shekuj. Ne kete menyre, ajo qe une mesoj, nuk eshte prodhim i mendjes sime te semure, por eshte mesazhi universal i Tradites se Shenjte te Kishes qe kane marre, besuar e trasheguar ne unitet te plote doktrinor dhe shpirteror te gjithe brendat e orthodhokseve ne keto 2000+ vjet Krishterim. E jo vetem kaq, por Bibla orthodhokse eshte e shoqeruar edhe me citimin e fjaleve qe e humbin kuptimin e tyre origjinal ne perkthim, duke me mesuar mua fjalen origjinale greke te perdorur, dhe kuptimin qe jo fjale kish ne kohen qe Ungjilli u shkruajt. 

Ja ku mund te blesh ungjillin qe une lexoj:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Orthodox-T...+new+testament
http://www.amazon.com/The-Orthodox-N...+new+testament




> Ju kini mesimet tuaja te tradites apo trashegimise, Ok. te cilat kur i shikon nen mesim te shkrimit profetik, bijen ndesh, dhe shtremberojne te verteten qe shkrimi profetik meson. Por kjo eshte pezgjedhja juaj, dhe gjithkush do te gjykohet ne saje te asaj qe ka perzgjedhur dhe besuar. Por une kam siguri, per faktin se, besoj me fanatizem te plote dhe pa dyshim, ate qe Shrkimi meson, i cili vjen nga Fryma e Perendise dhe jo nga njeriu apo tradita e tjera si keto. Kam siguri se Jezusi tha: kush do te qendroje ne fjalen time, eshte dishepulli im. Kams iguri se PAli i tha Timoteut, qendro ne lexim te shkrimit dhe mesimit te tij. Kam siguri se apsotujt e shpallen Jezusin simbas shkrimit Ligjit dhe profeteve. Pra ne gjith keta shembuj qe solla, as Krishti dhe as apsotujt, nuk me thone qe te qendroj ne mesim te tradites apo trashegimise. Bile, Krishti ju tha prifterinjve, se ju per shkak te tradites, shkleni urdheriemt e Perendise. Une kam frike nga kjo, dhe perzgjodha ti besoj Krishtit dhe fjales se Tij.


Shkrimi i Shenjte ka dale nga Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes Orthodhokse, por Shkrimi i Shenjte nuk perfshin gjithe Traditen e Shenjte te Kishes Orthodhokse. Tradita e Shenjte e Kishes perfshin edhe traditen gojore qe nuk eshte shkruar por eshte trasheguar gojarisht brez pas brezi, perfshin edhe ikonografine qe eshte Ungjilli i shprehur me ikona e jo me fjale, perfshin edhe te gjitha thesaret shpirterore te shenjtoreve te Kishes ne shekuj, qe nga koha e Apostujve e deri me sot. Tradita e Shenjte eshte rezultat i veprimit te Frymes se Shenjte ne Kishe.

Ju mashtroni vetveten pasi ju besoni se "shpetimi vjen nga Bibla". Po lexove Biblen, po besove me mendjen tende ate qe lexon, kaq mjafton per te shpetuar, apo jo? Ne orthodhokset besojme se shpetimi na vjen jo nga Bibla, as nga Shkrimi i Shenjte, por nga Krishti nepermjet Kishes se Tij. Trashegimia qe Krishti na la eshte Kisha e Tij te cilen Apostujt e ngriten ashtu sic i mesoi Krishti. Dhe asnje i krishtere nuk ka jete shpirterore, nuk ka as shpetim, nese zgjedh te qendroje jashte Kishes se Krishtit. Vetegenjeni dhe vetemashtroni veten nese besoni se besimi e shpetimi fillon e mbaron vetem me leximin e Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe besimin ne ate qe lexon! Si mund te besosh ne ate qe lexon kur ti zgjedh ta interpretosh ate qe lexon me mendjen tende, e jo te degjosh nga goja e Kishes e peshkopit te Krishtit, per besen e vertete e te plote?! Ishte kjo arsyeja perse Zoti yne Krisht, gjene e pare qe beri ne misionin e Tij ishte thirrja e peshkatareve te Galilese qe ta ndiqnin nga pas si dishepuj. I mbajti prane, deshmuan gjithcka me syte e veshet e tyre, mesuan nga goja e Zotit Krisht shume gjera, u dergoi edhe Frymen e Shenjte, se detyra e tyre ishte te predikonin me gojen e tyre ungjillin ne te gjitha cepat e botes. Detyra e Apostujve te djeshem dhe peshkopeve te Kishes Orthodhokse sot qe jane pasuesit e denje te atyre apostujve eshte pikerisht qe te ruajne, predikojne e trashegojne te plote e te pacenuar Ungjillin, nga nje brez ne brezin tjeter.

Lexo me shume per Traditen e Shenjte te Kishes nga pena e nje tjeter ish-protestanti:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...hpie-në-shtëpi

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

Faktet kane treguar, se mesmet e tradites, ne plot raste jane shpallur te reme. Ndersa Shkrimi profetik apo pjese te tij, asnjehere nuk jane  konsideruar si ti reme. Atehere ju pyes: kur sheh se midis shkrimti profetik dhe mesimit te tradites, ka nje kundershtim, kujt duhet ti referohesh per vertetesi, Fjales profetike, te frymezuar nga Fryma e Perendise, apo mesimit te tradites lene  nga te paret? 

  Tani po te sjell thjesht disa  mesime te tradites, te cilat fjala profetike ne bibel nuk i meson. Pra ky mesim i tradites ecen ne te kundert me fjalet e Jezusit dhe apostujve. 

 1- Tradita meson: Pagezimi i foshnjave. Mesimi i tradites meson se, nje foshnje vetem disa muajshe, mund te pagezohet, dhe keshtu shpallet i shpetuaar. 

  Shkrimi profetik meson:  Jezusi tha: shkoni dhe predikoni ungjillin e shpetimit cdo krijese, dhe kush do te BESOJE dhe dote PAGEZOHET,  do te SHPETOHET. Pra Jezusi meson se, PA BESIM, nuk vlen azgje. Pali thote, gjithshka qe behet pa besim eshte mekat. 

 2-Tradita meson:  Lutja  ndaj  Maries dhe shenjtoreve. Tradita meson se, duhet tju lutemi shenjtoreve dhe Maries, si NDERMJETES mids nesh e Krishtit. 

 Shkrimi meson: Jezusi tha: kerkoni dhe lutni per cdo gje ne emrin tim, dhe do ta merni.  Jezusi e mesoi kishen e tij, qe lutjen tja drejtoje vetem ATIT ne Qiej. dmth Perendise "Ati yne qe je ner Qiej.." 

 PS. po te ribej dhe njehere pyetjen:  Por me lejo tju them, perse nuk beni nje bibel orthodhokse, ku se bashku me shkrimin profetik, te permblidhni te gjitha keto mesimet tuaja te tradites dhe trashegimise orthodhokse, pasi ju e hiqni veten si kisha e vetme e vertete?

 3-  Mesimi i tradites meson: Adhurimin  e  Maries dhe shenjtoreve.  Nje besimtar orthodhoks, duhet ti falet dhe adhuroje Marien , Shenjtoret dhe   ikonat. 

  Shkrimi meson se, lutja dhe adhurimi i takojn vetem Perendsie. Apostulli Pjeter, kur pa Kornelin i cili ju perul para kembeve , i tha:  Cohu, se dhe une jam njeri si ty. Pali kur pa se turmat po i lartesonin dhe kerkonin tju benin kurbane, corren rrobat, duke i thene turmes, qe te mos e bente nje veprim te tille, se dhe ata jan njerez. Por ketu ka nje porblem, se mesimi i tradits, thote se shejntoreve dhe Maries, ju bejn vetem nderim. Kjo ndodh sepse nuk dine se LUTJA eshte ADHURIM. Kur perlulesh para Perendise dhe i lutesh, ti e ADHURON ate. Lutja eshte ADHURIM. 

  4- Mesimi i tradites, e vendos Marien ne nje pozite me Jezusin. Ashtu si Jezusi thiret Mbreti qiellor. Edhe Maria quhet Mbreteresha e qiellit.  

 Shkrimi meson se i vetmi Mbret i qiejve eshte Perendia dhe vetem Perendia. Shkrimi meson, se cdo njeri eshte mekatar para Perendise. Shkrimi meson se shpetim ka vetem ne emer te Krishtit. Ne ligjet e Perendise, Perendia urdheron se, nuk do ti peruleni asnje njoll krijese dhe pikture mbi dhe...


 Tani Albo nuk po zgjatem ne shembuj te tjere, por te ftoj te me thuash,  se kush nga keto dy lloj mesimesh ka te drejte. Sepse  jane te kunderta me njeritjetrin. Dmth, nuk mudn te kene te drejte te dyja.  Mos u mer as me deshmuesin, as me protestantet heretike e ku di un cfare. Mendoj se diskutime te tilla jane te vlefshme. Une solla mesimet tuaja te tradites, ku ti je themelosur, dhe  mesimet  e shkrimit profetik, ku une qendroj, per te cilat ju me quani  protestant pa fe, pa kishe dhe  heretik.

  Risjell edhe njehere peytjen: Por me lejo tju them, perse nuk beni nje bibel orthodhokse, ku se bashku me shkrimin profetik, te permblidhni te gjitha keto mesimet tuaja te tradites dhe trashegimise orthodhokse, pasi ju e hiqni veten si kisha e vetme e vertete?

----------


## Albo

deshmuesi,

Pergjigjet e pyetjeve qe ben, i gjen te hedhura ne forum 1 dekade me pare ne nje artikull te perkthyer nga nje romano-katolik qe zbuloi Orthodhoksine:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...e-Katolicizmin

E ke edhe ne anglisht, edhe ne shqip, te perkthyer nga une.

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

U peroqa albo te gjej ndonje pergjigje, por kishte vetem krahasim midis dy religjioneve, atij Katolik dhe Orthodhoks, ku nje perosn religjionoz katolik, perzgjedh te pelqeje religjionin orthodhoks. Pra nuk kishte anje lloj mesimi biblik, bile bente keqinterpretime, pasi ne fokus ka vetem religjion, duke bere gare se kush  ka te drejte, orthodhoksia apo katolicizmi. 
 Po te duash une mund ti bej  te gjith shkrimit te tij, nje  ballafaqim nen  veshtrimin biblik. Por une Albo ju kam sjelle para nje fakti, ne shkrimin tim te mesiperm, dhe mendoj se duhet te japesh pergjigje pyetjeve fare te thjeshta qe une kam sjelle. Sa per protestanisem  jam i de tyruar ta perseris ne cdo shkrim se  nuk jam protestant, pasi nuk protestoj kunder askujt,  nuk i perkas religjioneve, i perkas vetem Krishtit dhe kishes se tij,  si dhe mesimit qe Fryma jep permes Shkrimit profetik. Religjioni eshte thjesht "kostum". Po pres te shoh per
gjigjet e tua.

----------

mesia4ever (02-09-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nese Virgjeresha Mari nuk do te kish pranuar me vullnetin e saj Ungjillin e Zotit, duke ia nenshtruar vullnetin e saj Vullnetit te Zotit, Krishti nuk do te kish lindur nga Virgjeresha Mari, qe do te thote, ti nuk do te kishe as Jisu Krisht e as Ungjill qe te lexoje e besoje.
> 
> Ideja se "mjafton vetem besimi ne Krisht per te shpetuar" eshte nje nga mashtrimet e kohes se qoftelargut, qe gjen mendje dhe zemra krenare, dhe i mashtron, duke u hedhur trute e gomarit. Nese do te mjaftonte vetem "besimi ne Krisht" per te shpetuar, atehere perse Krishti gjeja e pare qe beri ne misionin e tij, thirri peshkataret e Galilese qe ta ndiqnin nga pas? Perse ishte e rendesishme qe keta peshkatare ta ndiqnin ate hap pas hapi, e te deshmonin cdo fjale, mrekulli e mesim qe Ai u dha?


Kete e thote vet Krishti dhe regjistrohet ne Ungjill, si mund te pretendosh se ky eshte mesim i djallit qe po u vejka trute e gomarit qe njerezit ta besojne ate cka thuhet ne Bibel. Ti kur ske argumenta vjen e ofendon. Dhe ti si mendon qe do te duhej te urdheronte Krishti keshtu a: 'Besoni ne mua, por shkoni jeterave tuaja, mekatoni sa te mundeni, beni cfare te deshironi dhe ne fund vetem thoni 'besojme' dhe do te jeni te shpetuar. Ore zoteri i nderuar cfare ka te beje thirrja e Jezusit qe te krishteret ta ndjekin me ate se cka eshte e mjaftueshme qe te shpetohet nje njeri?!

Une te them se Krishti thote se kush beson ne te do te shpetohet, dhe kjo fjali e Tij regjistrohet ne Bibel e ti vjen me thua mua se kjo ska rendesi 'Bibla eshte vetem nje liber si cdo liber tjeter qe e blen ne dyqan'?! Shiko cfare pretendimesh ben pastaj nese je i gatshem per debat eja e debato por brenda arsyes se shendoshe. Qyqy cfare rendesie ka cfare thote Bibla, une kam fene time Orthodokse dem baba dem, une kam Kishen time?!

Pastaj cila liber tjeter ne dyqan te thote qe te pendohesh per mekatet, cila liber qe ti e blen ne dyqan te thote se ti si njeri je krijuar ne nje event special i cili pershkruhet ne Zanafille, cila liber tjeter te thote se Perendia ka vdekur ne kryq per mekatet tua dhe do te shkosh ne parajse nese pranon Jezusin si Shpetimtarin tend. Eja na trego.

----------

